# Sheffield Care Girls : Part 13



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just a quick hello to keep on the new thread  

My sister and hubby and twins are still here, twins just napping before we go out after lunch, so all taking chance for bit of chill!

Back to work tomorrow! Half term just flies


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Quick Hi to keep the thread  

Siobhan x


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

HI CAN I JOIN WOULD LOVE TO TALK TO PEOPLE AT THE SAME CLINIC AS ME
THE 2WW IS DRIVING ME BONKERS DO YOU RECOMEND BED REST OR JUST DOING THE NORN         LOTS OF IT FOR EVERYONE SAND X


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

hi again SandraMichelle    Just take it easy with rest and no stress no housework or heavy lifting though...


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

sandramichelle ~ The  sure can drive you mad, I did complete bedrest for 3 days and it worked for me but everyone is different  make sure you take it easy and welcome to the thread 

Tiny  ~ Did you have a nice lunch 

Maybemummy ~ Hope your doing OK

xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya

Just a quickie so i can keep the thread

Sandramichelle- Welcome to the thread hun. hope the 2ww goes fast for ya.

Hope evryone else is doing ok

nicola xx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

And quick hello from me, so i can keep the thread too  

XX


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Just wanted to say Hi to everyone......

Was wondering what hot drinks you all had whilst doing IVF - I usually drink herbal teas eg green tea, camomile, peppermint and lemon and have also changed my tea and coffee to decaf. However, have read numerous things that say Decaf and herbal teas are a no-no. Can anyone help as I am driving myself round the twist  

Just a quickie from me am absolutley shattered from our weekend away. Will be back to do personals tomomoz after much needed rest  

Luv 
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Kelly I'm still drinking decaff tea decaff coffee is a no no and I seem to recall there is an issue with camomile in 2ww and pregnancy.  Sorry I'm a fuzzy brain others may know more.

Siobhan x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Kelly

I stuck to water during the tx period and also the   I was told that drinking decaff wasn't any different from normal as it still contains chemicals that they use to remove the caffiene if that makes sense.

xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Lovlies,

How is everyone?

Siobhan  ~ How are you bearing up on the 2ww? Hope it's not dragging too much for you. I always found the second week the worst.  Sending you lots of positive vibes    

Kelly ~ Hiya, how are you today? Hope you had a lovely weekend...and catched up your rest! Re, drinking, I'm the same as Scooby, I only drank (warm)water through out tx and the 2ww. I don't drink that many hot drinks though so it wasn't too bad I do remember having hot chocolate made with milk during the stimming phase, they say milk is good at that point and I hate the stuff, so had to try and disguise it!! 

Sandramichelle ~ Hello and welcome! Hope your 2ww is going ok, do you have long to go til OTD? Yeah, I must say on all of my 2ww's I rested up and took the time off work, I spent a lot of time with my feet up just trying to relax. on my 4th attempt I was a bit more active, still had time off work though, and thats when we got our bfp, so who knows! Just do what you feel is good for you.  Wishing you lots of luck!    

Tiny ~ How are you, hope you enjoyed half term and you are easing yourself back into the grind, the first week back is always hard isn't it! Really pleased you enjoyed your reiki session. Will you continue going? I always found out of everything I tried acupuncture (sorry!) was without a doubt the best. I had in in the run up to and during treatment and that a bit after the bfp too. The lady that treated me was really informed about ivf, and when I first got there I found out that she has pcos like me and she was undergoing ivf at Care as well!!! It was great that she knew so much about it all. I wont bore you with all the details.. If you want any info just shout. 

Scooby ~ Hello, how are things with you? We're fine thanks, yes we've recovered from our colds, Alex has been left with a little cough, but I'm sure half the time he's doing it for attention! Zac sounds like he's doing really well with his weaning, have you been following the recipes from the AK book? I got it the other day and the recipes look really simple and easy to do. The photo session sounds great, where did you have them done? I always fancy the Venture ones but can't really afford them atm 

Hi Sally ~ How are you. Have replied to your pm.  Wow sounds like you are as busy as ever at work, but your nights out sound great, dry bran flakes. oh bless you! 

Hi Karen ~ How are you and Thomas doing? Glad you got the parcel and the little extras! 

Hope everyone else is okay.

Went for a walk this morning in a new pair of boots and omg have got 4 blisters on my feet now! They're massive. Anything I can do to help the pain?!

Who's making pancakes today then! Haven't got any flour in, and as I've mangled my feet I can't face going out, so can someone make one  three for me please. Nice and hot with lemon juice and sugar. 

Chat soon.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Katy they do special blister plasters, perhaps dh could fetch some ?

I'm going daft in the second week - I have no symptoms at day 11po and have booked a blood test for tomorrow to check for any signs - better than waiting for af to show before otd 

Take care all  Siobhan x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Siobhan 

I didn't have any symptoms either on my 2ww that led to my bfp (apart from swelling from ohss) infact I think I had more "pg symptoms" on my negative cycles!! hmmm 

Where will you have your blood test done?

Wishing you lots of luck, I know how hard it is, keep your chin up.  

xxxxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for that Katy  I'm at Care Sheffield tommorrow before 10.

Siobhan x


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

hi how do u book for a blood test cos the wait is killing me so would like one soon x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

I rang the nurses and asked if I could up my progesterone support as I had strong af pains and didn't want af to arrive before test day.  They spoke to Dr Shaka and he said as I was past the expected implantation timeframe this wouldn't do any good though they did offer an early blood test day 12po.  This way I will know tomorrow.

Siobhan x


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

oh that was good of them is it at extra cost?                     lots of   for u fingers crossed


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

yes it's extra
Thanks for the good luck I wil need it 

Siobhan x


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

but if it puts your mind a ease its worth it good luck again


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sorry i've not been on for a while, don't seem to get a spare moment lately and i've had to lay off using the computer a bit because of getting bad headaches which i've now been refered to a neurologist about  

Big hello to all the newbies.

Siobhan - Good luck for your blood test hun, i didn't really get any symptoms either when i got my BFP, my boobs looked a bit veiny but that was it really. Really hope its a BFP for you     .

Sandramichelle - I would say just carry on as normal in your 2ww, what will be will be - if you were pregnant naturally you would just go about your normal business without even realising. Incidently i did barely anything on my first treatment and got a BFN, then carried on as normal on my second one and got a BFP, i didn't take it at all easy, i was heaving heavy boxes around at work. Do whatever you feel comfortable with though. Good luck chick, got my fingers crossed for a BFP for you     .

Kelly - Hiya hun, i drank mostly water as well, although i did have the odd sneaky diet coke. I think you're fine with anything in moderation. Good luck with your treatment hun     .

Tiny - Sorry hun, i can't see far enough back to tell if you're in treatment at the mo or about to start but just want to wish you loads of good luck anyway for a lovely BFP     .

Scooby - How are you doing hun? Are you enjoying the weaning? Is Zac taking to it well? Jaydens a fab eater but Lola is really trying my patience a bit at mealtimes at the moment. She manages somehow to turn herself right round in her highchair so i can't get to her mouth, i've got an urge to tie her to the highchair so she can't move.

Katy - How are you and Alex doing? I always fancied the venture photos as well but definitely can't afford them so we had some pixi-foto ones done (the mobile ones that go in Boots every so often), and they were fab - very reasonably priced and they really took the time to get good photos.

Karen - How are you and your little man? Hope you are both well.

Sally - How are you doing chick? Are you still working loads of hours?

So sorry if i've missed anyone there, my brain has turned to mush and i really must go get a bit of tidying up done while the bubs are having a nap, my house is a tip.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Well ladies it's another BFN for us  we are gutted. 

The blood test today day 12po showed a definate negative.  The clinic have said it's game over and told me to stop all meds so I bleed.  I thought they could still implant upto day 14 so I've called back to challenge this.

Had a good cry yesterday as I kind of knew due to lack of symptoms - dh is totally trashed and that is killing me as I love him so much and he would be a fantastic daddy 

I've booked a review meeting for next Friday the theory is we wait three bleeds - not keen as I'm 42 in April.

Love and babydust to all thanks for your support.

Siobhan x wishing you all


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Siobhan, I'm so sorry hun 

Words always fail me when people get negatives, I've been there too and know how crushing it is.   Life is bloomin beyond cruel sometimes, it's just so unfair.

Sending you and dh big hugs  

We're all here for you sweetie, 

let us know what the clinic said

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Siobhan - So, so sorry hun, i know theres nothing much anyone can say to make you feel better right now but just wanted you to know i'm thinking of you and your dh  . I only waited 2 months between my treatments at Care, they will count the bleed you have now as one bleed so then its only another 2 months til you can get going again - you never know though if you ask them they may let you do it sooner.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Siobhan, so so sorry    , it is a horrible, horrible and overwhelming feeling so take it easy and take your time to come to terms with it.  Go with lots of questions to your review meeting - I did and it helped to have answers to all the things going around in my head. Just take it easy and treat yourself. 

I started a lengthy message last night and   lost it, will come back later for something longer, trying to get on with some school work. We were at Care this morning so trying to get ahead with work to reduce my stress! 
Tiny xxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks so much for your kind messages.  The clinic were really nice and didn't call me mad for wanting to cover the chance of a miracle late implantation so I will take drugs till Sat just in case (dumb but feel better)

Think we will now have to go back to Nottingham for level 2 Chicago test with George N as Sheffield don't do them - shame as they are really nice.

Thanks again  

Siobhan x


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

well siobhan i am so so sorry dont really know what to say there isnt much that makes you feel any better i know
it true that time is the best healer bid    i think when 1 of us gets a it knocks us all back and we all feel for each other even though i dont know you all well i think we all have a connection that you carnt even have with your best friend. i can talk to my mate about absaluty anything but i get the feeling she just doesnt understand like you girls do..............


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

ladies,

Have now recovered from my weekend away....who would believe a 2yr old could be sooooo exhausting! Not complaining really, loved every minute 

Thanks to you all for the advice on drinks was sending myself daft , have decided to stick to water once I start jabbing on Saturday. Cannot believe how quick it seems to have come round, injections & everything got delivered yesterday so already to go, scary 

Siobhan - so sorry to hear your news    for you. I  for you that it is a late implantation so sprinkling  your way

Tiny  - looking forward to your long message  The reiki and massage sound fantastic, soooo relaxing, have been looking myself as feel that I may need it soon.

Leanne - hope you get your headaches sorted out they sound nasty 

Katy - how are your blisters doing? I am quite sadistic and pop mine then get plenty of air to them so they dry up (sounds lovely doesn't it ). I cheated & bought ready made Belgian pancakes yesterday, with lemon juice and a sprinkle of sugar - they were really scrummy, made myself feel sick after eating 4. DH does not like them so would have been a shame to let them go to waste.

SandraMichelle - Hello & welcome, am sure you will find out everything you need to know and more from these lovely ladies  Hope the 2ww is not driving you totally mad  I have not really got any hints & tips as this is my first tx. Look forward to getting to know you

Scooby - how are you and little Zac doing?

Big hellos to anyone I may have missed - sorry not had to chance to read all way back am sure will catch up soon

lots of   to everyone on the 2ww, going through or startin tx

Luv 
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Another silly question from me.......Was reading Zita West last night and she says to avoid sugary foods, does anyone know why?

Have stopped having chocolate but since giving up alcohol & pretty much everything else I have been enjoying a nice sugar hit everyday.

Chat soon 
Luv 
Kelly 
xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

ARGHHHHH just lost another post!!! This is really getting annoying. 

I will have to make it briefer now - can't remember what I wrote! 

Siobhan - how are you today?   

Katy, Leanne - how are you both today - hope your ailments are a bit better. 

Kelly - I think the Zita West thing seems a bit extreme, I think you have to have some pleasures. I am trying to be more healthy  - more water, more fruit and veg but I really need to lose some weight so trying to cut out some of the rubbish. Tx puts more weight on and I really can't afford any more! 

We went for our booking appointment yesterday with Caroline - all confirmed for 6th Mar start, she was saying they have changed the routine and on the first appointment after jabbing they only do scans and not bloods to decide on when to move to stimming - thought this seemed a bit strange as I thought it was the bloods that gave them the hormone information  .  Not that I want blood tests. 

Our drugs arrive on Sat  , not looking forward to starting the injections again to be honest. 

SandraMichelle - how is the dreaded 2ww?   

Hi Scooby, Karen and Levin   and anybody else I have missed

Dr Shaker confirmed that Reiki is OK during tx so I think I will have some more - all positive vibes from whatever sources are welcome!    

Only one more day until the weekend!!
Love
Tiny xxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Tiny

Sorry to interrupt, but I had treatment at sheffield care 3 years ago and have a beautiful boy.

I do reiki myself and continued with it from start to when I got my BFP, I also had reflexology all the way through.

Its alternative and doesn't use any drugs, so it never hurt me.

Good luck with your treatment.

xxxx
Elliebabe


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Tiny - bet your glad to have dates for next tx. Thanks for the advice, I feel that I am trying to do as much as I can as it is the only control I have over this. But then I read something and get confused again. I start d'regging injections tomorrow with view to EC on 23/3 if all goes well. Find it really positive when I see that it does work for people but seems very rare that it works on first attempt so trying to keep realistic.

How did you find your first attempt?

Luv
Kelly 
xxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

It looks like I'm such a bundle of trouble that Sheffield had to kick me out and send me to Nottingham.  We have decided to have the Level 2 Chicago tests done on the 17th of March and this has to be done at Nottingham with George Ndwkwe - we have a follow up in April.  They are kindly letting us test before consulation as my old eggies aren't getting any younger. Sorry to be leaving Sheffield as Dr Shaker and the nurses are so nice ... and this is a lovely thread.  May still track the thread as an honourary member if that's ok as I live nearby so kind of qualify .

Thanks so much for your very kind words and support this BFN has hit us harder than the others and they have been greatly appreciated 

Take care all sending love and babydust to all Siobhan x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi 
Thanks Elliebabe - congrats on your little boy. It is great to hear of success stories and reassuring to hear you had Reiki throughout as well. 

Kelly - good luck tomorrow - are you doing the injections yourself? The last tx was my 6th - though only our first IVF. I am not at all good with injections and we managed it, DP did them all, I couldn't face doing them. I won't say it was easy but we managed - you get into a routine with it really. A lot of people seem to take it in their stride but I wouldn't say I did -mainly because of my history with injections. I am not sure I am helping you!! I think I am trying to say if I did it anyone can! You will be fine - it can take over a little and I am going to try not to let it as much this time, can send you a bit  . Good luck - happy to help if I can at all. 

Siobhan - I went to Nottingham for EC and ET and they are great there as well - much bigger, purpose built building and we found them great. Haven't met the great George but he has a brill reputation. Good luck there. We have tx via Sheffield, bloods and scans there and then EC and ET in Nottingham. You should stay on here definitely, I don't think Nottingham Care have a thread? 
Hi to everyone else, I hope you have a lovely weekend. 

Tiny xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Flying visit today:

Siobhan - hope you keep in touch with us all and that it all goes to plan at Nottingham  

Tiny - I am doing the injections myself - my dh is terribly needle phobic. Not that I like them either but kinda got used to them more with going for all the bloods etc that we have to do. 

Hi to everyone else - busy weekend so will be back next week for personals 


Have a good one
Luv
Kelly 
xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Just having a sneak on whilst at work, will have to come back when get the chance at home to catch up on personals etc. 

Well started d'regging injections on Saturday night, was absolutely dreading it and turned into a big wuss when had to do my first one thought I had forgotton everything the nurse had said. Once I had got over the initial wobble it was okay, feels really strange having to give myself injections, not something I will ever get used to. The thought of what could happen if it all works is what is keeping me going. 
Have an appointment at Care next Monday so long as AF has been - hopefully if all goes to the usual timings she should be here Thursday   that she is.

Hope everyone else is good - will have a read back tonight if get the chance. If not will see you all tomorrow  

Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya

Have not been on for a bit, started back at work and it has completly knackered me out. Also, got a bad water infection so have just been coming in from work and crashing out.

Siobhan- sorry tx didn't work this time hun  

kelly and ellebabe, hiya

Tiny- hope your ok hun. Have booked my 1st reflexology session. Am going a week on monday. Will be having reiki while i am having icsi. The lady i am going to has suggested reflexology to help with the endometriosis and then reiki after as it is kinder

Scooby, karen, katy, molly, leanne, hope you are all doing ok.

Got my appoitment at the hospital next week, will hopefully know where i stand with the endo drugs by then,
Also, got councilling on monday too which am hoping will make me feel alot more positive

take care

nicola x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Hi Nicola - sounds a good plan, hope you get good news next week and can get moving with things. 
Hi Kelly - how are the injections going? Well done for doing them yourself. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.   

Change of plan - started injections tonight, after calling Care 3 times and asking lots of questions they decided better to start sooner rather than later in case I start spotting. I think I feel better and today is day 21 anyway which is a normal start date for downregging, I was just worried in case I started spotting before jabbing. The injection went OK bit stingy but feels weird to be doing them again - or DP doing them rather 

Well, here we go again! Let's hope these are the drugs that lead to our BFP    

Any reminders about what I am supposed to do/not do during downregging would be gratefully recieved, from memory I think it is more the stimming that is key in terms of doing/not doing things.  Trying to take it more in my stride this time. 

Love to all
Tiny xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Changed my profile name to the name of my little furbaby, now that I finally figured out how to upload a photo.

Am still off work at the mo with bloody cold & headache but really need to go back as hate taking time off.....have not dared to take any medication due to down regging but the damn bug is not clearing up yet so was wondering if any of you know what medines I can take for this? Sorry about the me post but am feeling really sorry for myself  

Chat soon 
Luv 
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Just a quick one from me to say "hello" & to keep us from dropping off the first page  

Hope everyone is OK...

Ladybella - hope your cold is better, its horrible when you feel like that isn't it. I think you will be OK with normal cough / cold stuff from the chemist. Think it would only be potentially an issue if it was after ET. I know what you mean about being off work - I have to be physically incapable of getting out of bed for that to happen  

Tiny - how are your jabs going? I didn't do anything special in the DR bit - apart from eating healthy (but do that anyway!). Did take various vitamins actually as well. Then for the stimming bit, I carried on with healthy eating thing, drank a pint of organic milk everyday (a big thing for me because i HATE milk!!), drank lots of water, all the usual stuff really. I don't think you can do anything "wrong" you just have to do whats right for you!

Nicola - hope you are feeling better & the water infection has cleared up  

Scooby & Zac / Karen & Thomas / Katy & Alex - hope you are all OK   Will try and get that date sorted for lunch soon - promise! Saw Karen & Thomas on Weds which was lovely(Karen have PM'd you) -so Katy, have to see you soon, because Alex is the only "little person" i've not met yet!

Well, I've had my week off work. I have to say, its been nice just been able to do stuff that i never normally have time to do. Have even been swimming everyday - have been in the pool by 6.45am most mornings!! I know, crazy, but never was one for lazing around in bed  

But back to it on Monday - sure i will be busy again, but going to try and keep up with the early morning swimming if i can  

Hello to anyone else i've missed - hope you are all having nice weekends.

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Sally* ~ How is work going  Sounds like you had a lovely day with Karen, sorry I couldn't join you 

*Karen* ~ How are you and Thomas doing  Seen some of your pics on ********, they are great 

*Katy* ~ You OK  Did you have a good week with your Sister  Bet Alex got spoilt   Have you started weaning him yet  Z is loving his food he is on 2 meals a day breakfast and lunch although lunch can be mid afternoon if he has been sleeping. Been swimming today and it seems to wear him out as he slept for 2.5 hours  so lunch wasn't till 3pm  

*TQ* ~ You and the girls OK  Are they enjoying their food now 

*Levin* ~ How are you and the twins doing  Is DH and FIL OK now 

*Tiny* ~ How are your injections going  Are you doing them yourself  I ate as healthy as I could during down regging and generally took it easy, gave up exercise too. I did more when I started stimming 

*Ladybella* ~ Sorry to hear your not feeling too well, you any better  I took paracetamol when I had my cold whilst down regging but then got a sinus infection and needed antibiotics.

*Nicola* ~ Hope your hospital appointment goes well this week, not sure what day it is  Are you feeling any better or you still fighting the infection 

We are doing well, Z is loving his food, we swim twice a week too, Waterbabies on Fridays and then I take him on a Monday too. We moved him into his own room on Saturday night and it went really well, he is sleeping and just waking once for a small feed which I am continuing with as his milk intake has gone down slightly so am a little worried. Am going to get him weighed on Thursday as its been a month since we started weaning. Still can't believe he is 6 months  where did the time go 

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi girls
Sorry been neglecting you all, have been popping on for a read but not got round to doing personals until now sorry  

Took Thomas for his 16 week jabs today, poor little fella      but on the bright side his weight is brill, he is now 15lb 9.5oz which has gone up to 75th centile in line with his height - at christmas he was right down at 9th centile and I thought I was starving him to death so am very proud of us both as he is still breastfeeding every 1 to 2 hours day and night so has been hard to keep up with him    He has put on 3.5lb in the last 4 weeks so its all worthwhile.

Sally - was lovely to see you last week xxx  Glad you enjoyed your week off. Looking forward to our next meet up with the others.

Scooby - Took Thomas to swimbabes for first time last week, he loved it - Am scared as he is having a dunking tomorrow apparently    Glad weaning is going well for Zac. I am looking forward to 6 months so can start weaning, but don't want Thomas to grow up either    I have decided to wait until then due to allergies in family, am gonna skip the purees cos I am too lazy to prepare em, and go straight for chunks of steamed veg/pasta/bread and hope he doesn't choke!  don't intend to use tins and jars of processed baby food, just gonna give him versions of what we have - sounds like great fun.

Katy - Hi deary, how are you and Alex, what are you up to? 

Kelly - Sorry you are poorly, may be worth seeing your doc asap if it hasn't cleared up - I took 2 lots of antibiotics in late pregancy (cephalexin) due to chest infection and wee infection but you have to be much more careful in early pregnancy and from ET you have to assume you are pregnant until proven otherwise xxx - however you are allowed to take paracetamol in pregnancy so maybe that will help you for now?      

Tiny - Good luck for your jabbin. It's funny how some sting and some don't isn't it? Scooby, Katy and Sally used to think I was crackers as I rather enjoyed jabbin - in the same way as plucking eyebrows or squeezing spots    must be a secret self harmer!
Can't remember doing anything special during downregging, just took it easy during stimming and ate cashew nuts for selenium or zinc or something and lots of protein.
    

Nicola - Good luck for appointment and counselling.  Sorry you are under the weather, hope you feel better soon xxx

Elliebabe and Oliver - Nice to hear from you, I remember you from when I first joined this board, seems like forever ago, you had just had Oliver then I think, glad you are both ok xxx 

Hi lovely TQ, lovely Leanne, anyone I have missed I am sorry, there seems to be lots of new people on here which is great but am having confusion issues! so please forgive me 

Must go in a sec as DH in bath with Thomas so will have to go get him out when I hear a bang on the ceiling! 

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

How is everyone? Been meaning to pop on for _ages, _ just don't know where the time is going, joined lots of baby classes recently which Alex loves, he's got a better social life than me! And started weaning last week too which is going really well, think he's inherited his mummy's greedy gene! So been busy in the kitchen whipping up all kinds of wonderful purees!

Ladybella ~ How are you doing? Hope you are feeling better. How's the d/regging going? Have you had any scans yet? When do you start stimms? Gosh it all moves so quickly...until you get to the 2ww, then it justs drags!  Sending you lots of   

Tiny ~ How are you? How's the jabs going hun? Don't think I did anything special either - just like the others, tried to eat as healthy as poss, not much exercise (nothing new there!)  Have you got any dates through fot your e/c and e/t yet? Sending you lots of luck   

Scooby ~ Hello there, how are you and Zac? We're doing fine thanks, enjoying the weaning, it's so exciting! Not bored of the pureeing/mashing/freezing yet, it's so lovely feeding them, seeing their litle faces try new things, Not much he dislikes yet, although he wasn't keen on papaya today (following the AK book ) Sounds like Zac is doing well too  Glad he has taken well to his big boy cot! We took the plunge last week too, it's scary isnt it.He's been fine in it, it was me that was worried! What time does Zac sleep til? do you do the dream feed or is it when he wakes in the night that you feed him? Alex sleeps til about 7 - with the odd 5:30 to keep us on our toes!  

Karen  ~ How and you and Thomas doing, wow his weight his fantastic, you must be so chuffed!  Glad he likes his swimming too. We haven't been in ages, do you find its a bit of a struggle afterward getting yourself and Thomas dressed?  I used to be exhausted afterwards! Do you go to any other clases? We've just signed up for a new baby massage and dance for babies. 

Hello Sally  how are you? Glad you enjoyed your week off, hope you werent missing work!!  Bet it was lovely to see Karen and baby, didn't realise you had met up, must do it soon, Alex will be at school at this rate! Ha, will reply to your pm about dates. 

Hi Nicola  - Hope your hospital appt goes ok, let us know what they suggest. 

Hello to everyone else, must dash Alex just waking. 

Lots of love,

Katy. xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Feeling much better now - managed to shake the cold off finally    Went to clinic for scan yesterday, everything was how it should be so was able to start stimming last night. LLike you say Katy it moves really quick....got to back on Monday for a scan to see how follies are doing   that it will all be working okay.  Keep telling myself that I have done everything possible - healthy eating, vitamins and all that  

Katy - thanks for the    nice to hear that you are all doing good. Babies keep you busy - my friends are exactly the same, all days go into a blur as they are running around at break neck speed  

Tiny - how are you doing? Hope the jabs are going okay  

Scooby - glad to hear you doing well, sounds like Zack  is doing well bless him  

Karen - Sounds like you and Thomas are doing well, he is doing great with his weight and swimming  

Sally - Bet you loved having week off - I am having easter half term off and cannot wait for the break  

Hi to anyone I may have missed - hope you all keeping well. Quick with the personals todau as doing tea and don't want to leave it too long and burn the house down  

Chat soon 
Luv 
Kelly  
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya

hope you are all ok

just a quickie as am going to do my 'things to ask th doc' list   

will post better tomorrow

are any off you on face book?

i have just re-re-registered and am hooked

nicola x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls  

Just a quick one from me to say hello.
Hope everyone is OK.
Second day back at work now - feels like i have not been away at all - very busy again   

Will try and be back on later in the week for some personals & to check up on you all  

Sally
XX


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hello ladies

Sorry i have been awol, its one thing after another in this household at the moment.

Not had chance to read back properly just wanted to pop on say hi, and let you know I have not forgotten you all.

Nicola - I am on ******** hun.

Sorry just a flying visit, I am not so good at the moment, had another ruptured cyst on sunday and ended up in A&E, still in some pain.

Take care ladies, and when I feel more human and I am less druged on pain relief I will pop back.
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hello my little peeps

i am proper hyper tonite   

appoitment went well, still had the zoladex injection. Have got my last one in 4 wks time. 
Have also got a scan booked for the 2nd of april to rule out anything else for the bleeding i am having.
  that its nothing to worry about. Dr thinks i could have a polip (spelling   ) 

Rang CARE today as doc says to get started as soon as possible.  
Caroline is ringing me back on friday, her day off tomorrow after she has had a word with Jo and dr Shaker.

Feeling really hyper but trying not to get my hopes up just yet, am convinced my body has a mind of its own 

Tiny- hows the injections going?

Karen, scooby,katy- hope your all doing ok

Kelly-  hows things with you hun

molly, TQ, and anyone i have missed, hope your ok

take care

nicola x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Girls
Sorry been a bit slack - seem to have been so busy with work and very tired!!! 

Nicola - glad things are progressing and hope you continue to get good news.  
Hi Sally, Karen & Thomas,  TQ, Mollie    
Scooby & Zac   - No, not brave enough to do jabs myself - DP is very good at them and doesn't mind doing them. 
Katy & Alex - Hi, ER is planned for w/c 30th!!   Right before Easter  
Kelly - sounding good, I feel a bit like that but our scan isn't till next Wed, it does seem to move quickly. All starts to feel quite real doesn't it? 

Injections are going OK - had a few really pain free nights but now stinging and one leg is already bruised, DP said tonight's was harder to get in and it hurt when it came out!! Hope they ease again. I ice it first. All still feels unreal - just waiting for AF, been having cramps for a while now and spotting - would just like it to come really and get out of the way. Scan next Wednesday to see how things are going. Last time the clinic's timing was spot on so wondering if it will be this time. I do feel very different this time - not sure if that is good or not   Having Reiki again next week so looking forward to that. 

Hope you are all well and sorry if I missed anyone. 
Love
Tiny xxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Tiny - good to hear that all is going well  that this is the time for your dreams to come true.

Nicola - great to hear that things are moving forward. Hope that you get the news you want and can start looking forward to starting tx  

TQ  - hope you get well soon and that they manage to sort the cysts out for you  . Sounds mega painful!

Sally, Karen, Katy, Scooby, SandraMichelle, Leanne & anyone I may have missed - hope you are all keeping well 

Injections are going well so far, kinda getting used to them now, makes me happy to think that we are actively doing something that could lead to us having a baby. However, am soooo nervous for the scan on Monday to see if the Menopur is working - I keep getting myself down because I do not feel any different, well other than feeling slightly bloated but think that is more down to the amount of water I am drinking everyday, so think that it means the injections are not working  Did anyone have any symptoms or notice a difference when starting on Menopur?

Chat soon 
Luv 
Kelly 
xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just a quickie girls. 
Kelly - I don't recall feeling much different to be honest- I did have the odd hot flush at some times but can't quite remember when it was. I also certainly got bloated later on with menopur but that is because of all the little follies - or not so little!! 

Sadly girls my Nan died today, I think I mentioned that she wasn't well, she has been in a home for a while, after having a stroke, and had deteriorated recently. I did see her at the weekend when we visited our family so I am glad I did see her. So we are sad and then had to do our injection tonight which felt strange.  I just hope Mum and my Uncle are OK - we live 3 hours away, Mum has a terrible cold but sounded OK, she knew this was coming but it is still hard isn't it. 

Got to get my head around comic relief now for school tomorrow. 
Hope you are all OK
Love
Tiny xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello

Tiny - So sorry about your gran    yes it is so hard, mine passed away 5 years ago and I miss her a lot. I hope you are ok xxx  Have some pos vibes for your treatment, here you go        If a jab seems hard to go in, move to a different spot, I remember some just dented the skin no matter how hard I pressed and had to really press hard, make sure needle is really vertical and not at an angle but just move to other leg or try another place if it hurts or if it won't go in

Kelly - I remember the menopur started to give me symptoms after about a week, twinging pains in both ovaries and bloating. Don't worry - it will be working and you should hopefully see lots of lovely follies at your scan. Some pos vibes for you too:        

Nicola - I'm on ********, my surname is Sharp, my pic is me holding Thomas, I have blonde hair, send me a friend request  

Katy, Scooby, Sally - What we doing about our meet up at Sally's?

Sally - Have you got any more days off planned for our lunch at yours? Am looking forward to it. 

Scooby - Sounds like Zac doing well with his sleeping and eating, wish my tiddles would start going longer than 2 hours for feeds, he is still eating 11pm, 1am, 3am, 5am, then 7am to 10am non stop! 

Katy - Yes it is crazy when dressing after swimming, 6 ladies dressing in a little room with 6 screaming babies waiting for us  
Have finished baby massage, waiting for baby yoga to start, also waiting for baby first aid lesson. I also go to 2 baby playgroups at local Surestart centres which are great. 

Nothing to tell you from here, been for a drive to Knaresborough today for something to do, was a bit windy but we had a nice walk. Looking forward to watching Let's Dance for Comic Relief in a few mins.

Bye for now
Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Well done on Thomas' weight that's brill  We got Z weighed this week and he is now 15lb 9oz they are really pleased as he is sticking within the range he should be   Weaning is going well, still doing puree's, think my OCD would come out doing what your going to do as have had alot of feedback etc that with finger foods they don't actually eat anything till they are about 10 months   I like to know that Z is eating well 

*Katy* ~ How's you and Alex doing 

*Sally* ~ Is work OK  Bet you feel like you have never been away  If you get any more days off and fancy some lunch then we could meet at Meadowhall  

*TQ* ~ Hope you and the girls enjoy swim babes today 

*Tiny* ~ Sorry to hear about your Gran, its awful, I still miss mine so much now. Thinking of you and your family at this time 

*Nicola* ~ I am on ******** too, PM me for details 

Finally finished Sex and the City Series 6 last night  so sad its finished, but am looking for a recommendation, something similar, that I will love  Anyone got any recommendations 

Best go as I am supposed to be resting, came over all weak and almost fainted on Friday night in Tesco's so trying to take it easy this weekend 
x x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

What a beautiful day 

Have been up with the larks this morning and managed to get all the washing & cleaning out of the way so I can relax and enjoy today. Pity DH works weekends otherwise would have had a run out to the coast with lady (my pooch), she loves running on the sand and is always on a mission to catch a seagull! Love seeing the look of confusion on her face when she gets near them & they fly off 

Scooby - nothing I can think of matchs satc other than re-runs of Friends. My suggestion is to start watching them from the beginning again  Sounds like Zac is doing well and growing fast  Hope getting some rest helps you feel better xx

Karen  - thanks for the reply, today will be by 7th Menopur injection & just expected to feel something happening so have been convincing myself that it is not working and when we go tomorrow there will be nothing there. Hopefully there will be lots of little follies growing away  hope you are all enjoying the sunshine  xx

Tiny  - so sorry to hear about your Nan, thinking of you and your family at this sad time  xx

Katy  - how are you and Alex doing?  xx

Sally - how are you, is work still busy? xx

TQ  - how are you, feeling any better? How are your little ones doing? xxx

Nicola  - how are you, have you had anymore news on tx? xx

See you all soon, am off to enjoy the spring air 
Chat soon 
Luv 
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Tiny  ~ How are you hun? So sorry to hear about your nan, sending you big hugs.   xxx How are the injections going? Good luck for the scan on Wednesday, I've got everything crossed for you,  sending you lots of positive thoughts.   

Scooby ~ Gosh, more hugs needed here, are you ok? Have you been poorly?  Hope you've had your feet up resting then. How's the little man doing? All ok here, weaning going well, he's 18lb now - a right little porker  Never really watched satc, so not sure what to recommend, although the apprentice is starting again soon, you like that dont you?  Me too. 

Lady bella ~ The weather is lovely isn't it? Took Alex in the garden earlier for a little play this morning and it smelt summery - if you know what I mean.  Hope your scan goes ok today, looking forward to hearing about all those lovely follies.   

Karen ~ Hello you, how are you and Thomas today? Wow he certainly likes his milk doesn't he! Does he feed every 2 hours in the day too, or is he just a night owl?  Meant to say, bought Alex some pre walker type shoes the other week (up to 6 months) and they don't fit the little porker! If you give me your address again I will send them on for Thomas. All my friends have girls, and it would be a shame to throw them,  Don't worry if you dont like them!!

Hi Nicola ~ How are you? Still hyper?! Did Caroline get back to you? How exciting if you can get started soon!  I've had a polyp before too, I was having some bleeding and it was picked up on an ultrasound scan. I had an op to remove it (really simple) and thankfully all was ok then. They're not serious, just troublesome if they cause bleeding etc. 

Hi Sally  ~ How are you? Really looking forward to meeting up sometime soon. Have sent you a pm. 

All ok here. Alex getting bigger by the day.  Really enjoying his food, not much he doesn't like. Like mummy. 

Gonna go for a nice walk soon, while it's nice and Sunny, oh I can't wait for summer 

Lots of love, katy. xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Just a quick one from me as sneaking on at work, had scan today which showed 13 follies, 8 decent sized and 5 small ones. Called for results and was told to carry on with injections as normal and go back for scan on Wednesday with a view to EC on Monday.

Had a really good day yesterday - lady loved the walk and spent the evening snoring her little head off in her basket   Taking her to the lake after work for another walk today, got to make the most of the dry weather and clear my head after a day being couped up at work on the computer.


Chat soon 
Luv 
Kelly


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya

Ladybella- sounds very promising hun,    for e/c on monday.

Tiny- Sorry to hear about your nan hun. How are you feeling today?
I had reflexology today, hurt in bits, mainly around the site where the kidneys are  
Very freaky stuff. She picked up on my right eye being worse than my left (i wear glasses), my kidneys, just had a water infection, my lower back, intestines, right shoulder. Am going again next week and the week after. Will be having reiki once i start tx as its not as invasive as reflexoloy.

Scooby- will pm ya hun  

Katy- Hope you are all ok. Yep!! Still hyper, just hope i don't come crashing down again    
Yes, caroline rang me back. Have got an appointment on the 14th april, have scan and bloods and injection training. If everything is ok, start stimms on the 15th   

Karen- hope your all ok, have sent you a friend request, hope it was you anyhow   
Hi to everyone else,

take care

nicol x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello my dearies  
Had a nice time at swimbabes today, Thomas had to go underwater for the first time with the teacher holding him and then again with me holding him. I was secretly scared to death but he liked it and just looked a bit surprised when he popped up then smiled!  

Also booked our summer holiday, we are going back to Kefalonia in June which I am so looking forward to. It's a gorgeous little self catering place we have been to before in an olive grove, run by a lovely greek family.  I had to nag and nag poor DH to get him to agree as he is worried about flying with baby etc but he finally gave in and now he is looking forward to it too. Can't wait to start shopping for Thomas some sun suits etc but best wait to see what size he is by then as he is growing so much every day. 

Nicola - Ooooh not long until injection training for you - at last eh! Yes I have accepted friend request xxx 

Kelly -  Great news on your follies, that sounds just right to get a good number of eggs. Good luck for your scan tomorrow      

Katy - Thanks so much for the offer of the shoes but I think they would be wasted if you sent them to me, I don't put him in shoes (people keep giving me tiny shoes as pressies and I just stick them in a drawer - ungrateful wretch aren't I)  and also I doubt they would fit as his feet have always been massive so he is in 6-12 month socks which he is nearly growing out of, he has very long fingers and toes - gets the long fingers from me and long toes from his dad   
In answer to your question the feeding every 1 - 2 hours is day and night - sometimes I get 3 hours off at lunchtime if we are out and about but he makes up for it in the evening if so - today he has fed none stop from 3.30pm to 6.30 pm, having both boobs twice - he is such a greedy muncher although now he has started putting on almost a pound a week so he must be needing it. 

Scooby - Sorry have been trying to rack my brains for something like sex and the city to watch but can't think of anything. However I tend to sky plus Special Victims Unit (on twice an evening on Hallmark channel 150) and Everybody loves Raymond (twice a morning starting 7.30 on Channel 4) every day and watch loads of episodes back to back when I get round to it as they are both brilliant and multi award winning. 
Hope you are feeling better after your nearly fainting, wonder what caused that? xxx 

Hello to everyone else  xxx
Love Karen


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Scan went okay - about 10 follies 2 at 17mm and others ranging between 13-16mm plus 8 little ones. Got to ring for the results this afternoon but nurse seems to think EC will be Monday and another scan & bloods on Friday.

Even though scan went well, am feeling really down today. When I got to work ended up bursting in to tears, had to lock myself in loo and cry it all out. Think it was due to the fact that a couple of ladies I work with are pregnant and I bumped into them whilst getting a drink and talking about their bumps, then if that wasn't enough one of the students walked in to show us her new born baby, aaarrgghh, normally I can cope but not today. Plus didn't sleep well last night and feel really scared of everything - the closer we get the more I drive myself mad   

Sorry for the depressing me post and no personals but needed to let it out  



Luv
Kelly 
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Ladybella ~ Glad your scan went well, your follies sound great!  wow e/c on monday, you're doing great!  Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit low, I think its normal to feel a bit up and down - your hormones will be responsible for this! Have a big hug from me,  and try to keep positive hun, you're almost there, and just think...next year it will be you taking your little baby into work to show everyone    Its the best thing ever and you will get there! 

Nicola  ~ Glad to hear you're still hyper  Great news on your appt, you'll be starting treatment before you know it  Wow your reflexology sounds great, isnt it freaky they can pick up on things, did you find it really relaxing?


Karen ~ Hiya, don't worry about the shoes, Jonathans cousin has a little boy so I will send them onto her  Yeah Alex has very big feet too, he doesnt wear shoes yet either but like Thomas he's in 9 month old socks  Swim babies sound great...Thomas will be all ready for the pool on holiday then!  Kefalonia sounds great, wish we were going away, think it might be next year now, we have lots of family in Ireland and Scotland asking to see the wee man, so we might head over later on in the year. 

Hi to everyone else. 

Had a lovely day today. Took Alex to feed the ducks with my mum then had lunch in the cafe on the lake. It's a whole new world actually feeding Alex food when we're out now, took his little puree along and we did really well, he flicked some brocoli in my latte but hey ho! 

How gorgeous is the weather 

Chat soon

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Well have been up with the larks again! Think its the nerves......did my trigger shot last night and convinced myself we did it wrong & it is not going to work   God hope it does   Also petrified of the pain of EC and worrying myself sick that the follicles will all be empty or if there not that the Donors Sperm won't take to may eggs. God I am driving myself   cannot wait until I have 1/2 little embies tucked back up inside me - at least then I know we have a slight chance that I may get pregnant.

Sorry for the rant, on a brighter note had a fab meal at Bella Italia last night - totally stuffed myself with starter, main and dessert. Honestly if this round of tx doesn't work I will need to get back to the gym & swimming, put about half a stone if not more on daren't get on the scales. Know that my skinny jeans no longer fasten, which is not a good sign. 

Talking my lovely mum out for lunch today, hope the sun keeps shining  

Chat Soon 
Luv
Kelly
xxxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

morning

KELLY- sorry you are all over the place. Am sure things will be ok for you tomorrow. You will come on here tomorrow nite with some good news i am sure.  
Have a lovely meal out today, try and keep smiling hun.

KATY- hope you are all ok. The reflexology was good. It did hurt quite a bit though. Feel a bit nervous about tomorrows session   

TINY- how are you getting on hun? You had any more reiki?

KAREN- Have seen you on ********. Thomas looks sooo cute  

SCOOBY- Hope you are all doing ok too. 

TQ, LEANNE, and SALLY- Hope you are all ok

A quick question. Did you have the 2ww off? I am a hairdresser so on my feet all day. I also work on my own too. Have large metal shutters to lift up at the front of the shop.

Have had a word with my boss and she is fine with me having time off, although it would  be my annual leave but i don't mind that.


Have a lovely day

nicola x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie,

Ladybella ~ Wishing you lots of luck for your e/c today! Hope you get lots of lovely eggs, can't wait to hear how you got on.  Sending lots of positive vibes   

Nicola  ~ How are you? Yeah I did have all my 2ww's off.  I would agree if you have a really physical job, in my opinion it's better to have the time off if you can? Get your feet up and watch lots of daytime telly! 

How is everyone else? 

Got to go, Alex is poorly. High temp and being sick   so he needs lots of cuddles at the mo.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello 

Katy - Sorry Alex is poorly, hope he feels better soon.  Thomas seems to be fighting off a cold, he was sniffling all night and fed every hour and I had to pick his nose this morning    but he seems ok again now. 

Nicola -  I had a week off for EC and ET as annual leave and then went back to work to keep busy, but I was sat down in an office all day - If I had to stand up all day and pull heavy shutters like you I would have the full 2ww off and take it easy. 

Kelly - I hope EC went really well for you today and you got lots of lovely chucky eggs      
Hope you are not too sore - make sure you take it very easy and look after yourself xxx  Let us know how you got on when you get chance. Also good luck for your call from the "lab of lurve" tomorrow xxx

I've been to ladies that lunch today, a few of us are taking it in turns to host at our houses now as it was costing a fortune going out for lunch all the time.  Was only supposed to be lunch but we were so busy chatting and stuffing our faces we were there 4 hours!!!
Have also posted Thomas's christening invitations so that's another thing to look forward to. 

Hi to Scooby, TQ, Leanne, Sally, Tiny, anyone I have forgotten 

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Girls
It will be quite a quick one - very tired after the funeral today and then our journey back to Yorkshire - very draining. I will catch up properly soon. 

Thank you everyone for your kind words, the funeral went as well as these things do and my Mum and Uncle were pleased  with how it went which is the main thing. 

Kelly - had to say good luck and I really really hope that the EC went well today and you got lots of eggies - I can remember how awful it is wondering about it all, analysing everything - I will be about a week behind you if everything goes to plan  We have our first scan on Wed - been on menopur since last Wed. I look forward to hearing how you got on.  

Nicola - so pleased you have a date to work to, you must be really pleased. I did take my last 2ww for IVF off yes - not sure if a good thing or bad but teaching is quite physical as well. This time it will mostly be the Easter hols so no choice. Do what you feel is right - standing all day probably isn't the best thing to do. I had one more Reiki last week - but then had a really bad head which I think was the drugs so didn't quite feel the benefit, I think I will go again though. 

Hi Katy - sorry to hear about Alex - hope he gets better soon.  
Everyone else I will try and catch up with personals soon. 
HI Karen, Scooby, TQ, Leanne, Sally    to all, I hope I haven't missed mentioning anybody. 
Quickie question  - am I supposed to be eating/doing/not doing anything special during stimming Taking some protein, usual vits, Co-Enzyme - anything else??  I am finding the injections really hurting, poor DP having to do them. I am definitely having lower abdomen twinges now - presume that is the ovaries starting to produce lots of lovely follies and eggs 

Tiny xx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

& thanks to you all for your kind wishes, EC was not as bad as I thought - painful but bearable. Had a bleed so the doctor told me to take it easy yesterday & today & to keep my feet up as much as I can. Feeling okay but like I have had a massive work out and pulled my tummy. They managed to get 9 eggs, unfortunetly the donor we chose had a zero fertilization on the last IVF so they didn't want to take any chances and will be doing ICSI. Have been up most the night worrying that out of the 2 donors we had to choose from that we have chosen the one that won't be compatable with me, we only chose him as he had same blood group as DH and the other one didn't. Dreading the call later on today!

Sorry for the quick post am off to put my feet back up.

Luv 
Kelly 
xxxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

how do

Kelly- glad e/c went ok hun. How did you get on this afternoon??

Tiny- What stage of tx re you at now hun, you still d/r. 
I am having reflexology with crystals next week. Am quite looking forward to it. Still hurts around the kidney area of my foo but she is going to work it a bit more next week.

Karen- Glad you are doing ok. Sounds good doing the lunch thing. It soon mounts up when you are eating out each week.

Katy- Hope alex is feeling better hun   and that you are ok

Hi to scooby, leanne,TQ,sally and anyone i have forgotten

not much to report this end. Just going slightly nutty and waiting
take care

nicola x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Just a quick one out of the 9 eggs 6 have fertilized - 2 are 2 cell, 2 are 3 cell and 2 at 4 cell stage. They are going to ring us tomorrow to let us know how they are getting on with ET booked in for 2pm tomorrow.

Hope you all well, sorry for no personals.

Luv 
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Kelly
That is great news, all sounding very good, you must be pleased.    Good luck for tomorrow. 

We were in this morning for bloods and scan - I have 15 follicles ranging from 8mm to 12mm so back on Fri with EC either Mon or Tue - I remember last time they grew so much in 2 days and I am already actually feeling bloated!   

I am an emotional wreck but Tracy who did the bloods (after I   as she was nice to me!) said another person this week was having her 2nd IVF and was the same more sensitive and more emotional - so at least I am not alone. That wasn't you was it Kelly?? I can't see your signature at the mo but thought this was your first IVF?   Brain a bit mushy though. 

Hi to everyone else, must do some work and have parent's evening to go back to school for later when really would like to curl up and go to sleep! 
  
Tiny xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Ladybella ~ That's fantastic news hun! You must be feeling very chuffed. Was thinking of you, wondering how you'd got on. OOh tomorrow at this time your lovely little embies will be back where they belong with mummy, then it's pupo all the way! Here's more positive vibes for you    Let us know how it goes.

Tiny ~ Wow sound like you are doing very well too, lots of lovely follies!  I remember that bloated feeling too its strange, at my last scan before e/c I had 30+ follies (I overstimulated and was taken off all the drugs) and I remember thinking soo bloated and uncomfortable, but its soo worth it  You'll be fine.  Regarding your question, I did everything you're doing during stimming, the only extra thing is I kept my tummy as warm as poss - usually curled up on an evening with a hot water bottle  on my 4th and sucessful ivf I also took spirulina - a disgusting but really beneficial supplement that lots of ivfer's swear by, think it really helped the egg quality. Good luck for parent's evening later, hope it's not a late one and you can get to bed! 

Nicola ~ how are you today? 

Karen  ~ Hi there, yeah Alex is better now thank you. How is Thomas doing? How's his cold? Wow feeding every hour, you must be exhausted! Ladies that lunch sounds fab, I would like that. Was out for lunch with a friend today, you're right it is so expensive - £11 for a panini and a cappuchino!  Hope to see you both soon.  And Scoobs, let me know if you fancy meeting up.

Scooby  ~ How are you and the little man doing? 

Sally ~ How are you doing? 

Hello to the rest of the gang.

mmm not much to report at this end, weaning going well, he's on 3 meals a day now, but having to watch amounts as it's affecting his reflux and he's being a bit sicky with his milk. The problem is he's got mummy's huge appetite and screams if I don't give him enough 

The apprentice starts again tonight!  Does anyone watch it?

Chat soon.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Thank you for your    vibes, just had the call and we got two good 8/7 cell embies to put back and 3 to freeze. Am sooo pleased that we have go to this stage it is an achievement in itself. Plan on taking it easy for the rest of the week then back at work Monday.

See you all soon
Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow Ladybella ~ Thats fantastic news!! Very well done you.   Now hopefully your lovely embies will be back with mummy and ready to start snuggling in.    

You pop your feet up and enjoy being pupo!!

I have everything crossed for you.  

Love , Katy. xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you all for the   vibes & well wishes - have 2 8 cell embies on board which I have secretly nicknamed bubble & squeak   DH doesn't want to get attached to them incase it doesn't work. Plus 3   snow babies -   that we won't need them anytime soon & that bubble & squeak snuggle in nicely  

Katy - hope you & Alex are okay  

Scooby -   How are you & your little man doing?

Tiny - how are you doing hun, do you have a date for e/c or e/t yet? Lots of   &   for you  

Karen - how are you & Thomas doing?  

Nicola - how are you, anymore news yet?  

TQ -   how are you & your little twinnies doing?

Hi to everyone else hope you all keeping well  

Luv 
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Girls
Kelly - brill news, take care of bubble and squeak! Great news and frosties as well. 
Nicola - hope you are doing OK. 
Hi to everyone else. 

Just a quick update.  Scan and bloods today - 18 follies ranging from 11mm to 19mm, no wonder I am uncomfortable  , they have grown a lot since Wed. They reduced my menopur for tonight and trigger tomorrow, EC in Nottingham on Monday morning - time tbc tomorrow. It's all happening! Pleased as really fed up with injections but anxious about it all and what the outcome will be. Just hope we get lots of good eggs and that they all fertilise well, though we had 2 embies last time that was it, even though, we had quite a lot of eggs so hoping things are a little better this time. But as long as we end up with 2 embies at least that are good we will be happy. 

I hope you are all well, enjoy the weekend, I have lots of emails to do so that my supply teacher can cover next week especially with it being the last week of term, felt a bit sad not being able to say a proper bye to the kids today as they don't know I won't be in. 
Take care Kelly, keeping everything crossed. 
Tiny xx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

to everyone hope you are all well xx

[fly] *Tiny - Good Luck for EC tomorrow, hope you get lots of luverly eggies *  [/fly]

Nothing to report from me - feel like normal apart from vast amounts of wind which I am putting down as a side effect of the pessaries, nice!  HAve been a little worried that I don't feel any different, not sure what I expected to be honest - the bloating I had after ET has gone - possibly deflated due to the wind. One of the girls I know cycled at the same time as me & she has been feeling twinges & is still bloated which makes me feel that I should be the same - stupid I know as everyone is different - sending myself round the . Cannot wait to get back to work tomorrow as a welcome distraction  (never thought I would hear myself say that statement )

Chat Soon 
Luv
Kelly 
xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Kelly
Try not to overanalyse everything - easier said than done I know! People have such a variety of symptoms and lots have none - it is very very early days for you. Glad you are feeling good about going back to work tomorrow - it should help take your mind off of it. Good luck.   

Well I am hoping DP finishes his accounts soon - being an accountant himself why is he late with his own accounts?   Hoping we might pop into town for a little lunch before heading off to Nottingham ready for tomorrow. EC at 8.30am. Nice and early which means we can get home and chill and I can't worry about it too much, hoping for a good night's sleep as I didn't have one last night or last time before EC, need my Zzzzzzs. 

Pregnyl all went fine last night - a relief and nice to know no more injections. Feeling quite bloated and   that we get some great eggs tomorrow. Anxious about it all but trying to keep  

Karen, Scooby, Katy - hope your LOs are all doing well and that Thomas and Alex are doing OK now. 
Hi Sally and Nicola. 
Hi to anyone I have missed, I will keep you updated when I can. 
Tiny xxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Tiny - hope EC went well today & that you are taking it easy   

Luv 
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Just popping on really quickly while the little guy's asleep

Kelly  ~ Hi pupo lady how are you, hope your 2ww is going ok so far, hopefully you're mind will be taken off it a bit now you're at work. Sending you lots and lots of luck and love,    have everything crossed for that bfp! We need some more on this board!

Tiny  ~ Wow hope your e/c went well today! That's come round quickly! Hope you got lots of lovely eggs and are now resting with your feet up. Let us know how you are. Lots of love and luck to you too,    good luck for the dreaded call too 

How is everone else?

Really must dash and get some housework done while I can, house is a tip and I've got to my nephew coming after school, thats a point...what I'm going to do him for tea..hmm not sure he's be interested in sweet potato puree!  

Love to you all,

Katy. xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Girls
Just a quick update, thank you all so much for your best wishes.

I am really quite sore and very tired but wanted to let you know how things went.  I really didn't feel good earlier but do feel a bit more human now just sore. 

We got 14 eggs and 10 are mature - we know this as we are having to have ICSI. The sperm didn't defrost that well and the embryologist recommended ICSI which we are very happy with. So far everything seems good and the clinic are pleased. Just wait for that call tomorrow to see how many fertilised. I feel I know bits about ICSI but not that much so any more info or good stories would be great, tomorrow I will probably read around a bit more. I think once they have fertilised then it is no different it is just this initial phase. 

So a big relief that the EC is over and we got a good number of mature eggs- 1 more than last time. Trying to keep    
Thank you all, you have been so supportive. 
   to you Kelly. 
Lots of love and thanks
Tiny xxxxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a real quickie as i ought to be doing some housework instead of being sat on my bum. 

Tiny - Thats a great number of eggs, i also had 10 mature and 6 of them fertilised, hope plenty of yours have fertilised and that you're not feeling too sore today. We had ICSI and as you say once they are fertilised there is no difference. They just select the best looking sperm, cut their tails off and inject them into the egg. Good luck hun, hope you get a BFP.

Kelly - How are you doing hun? The 2ww is a killer isn't it. Got my fingers crossed for a lovely BFP for you.

Sally - How are you doing hun?

Katy, Scooby, Karen, TQ - How are your little ones doing? Hope you're all well.

Big hi to everyone else i've forgotten, brain like a sieve at the moment. Sorry i've not been on much lately, been mega busy now my 2 are trying to be a bit more mobile - i've got my hands full and could do with a pair of eyes in the back of my head.

Love Leanne x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello

Leanne - Bet you could do with another pair of hands as well as eyes   My friends little one is into everything and she has only got 1 to contend with. She was at our house Sunday & he was into all the cupboards, up & down stairs & everything - tired us out running around after him plus made me realise how un-child friendly my house is. Things will have to change if we are lucky enough to have a   

Tiny - Great number of eggs, hope growing well. Hope you not feeling as sore as yesterday & getting ready to have your little embies back where they belong   Fingers crossed for the   & lots of  

Katy - Glad that you and your little man are doing well. Like you style, grabbing some time on FF while he sleeps, also think that FF & ******** are the best house work avoidance tactics ever invented  

Karen, Scooby, TQ, Sally & everyone else - how you all doing?

Well not had a very good week so far, our car broke down & was going to cost more to fix than it was worth so been & bought another one which has taken all our savings & means we have to live on beans for the next month. Only joking about the beans bit, thankfully, as I enough wind caused by the pessaries than I have ever had in my 29yrs  

Am happy to be back at work which is a welcome distraction to the 2ww but am finding it really difficult to stay  . I feel absolutely normal - no twinges, bloating, sore nipples, shooting pains or anything. I know it's early days and that my cousin did not know she was pregnant until she did a test at which stage she was 5 weeks but I really expected a sign. Keeping talking to Bubble & Squeak (if they are still in there) when DH is not around as he does not want to get attached. But really struggling to keep upbeat & positive. 

Been in quite a mood today, had back ache and generally just been in a bad mood - snapped at a couple of people and then apologised, thankfully they know that I am not normally like that so have not taken offence and I know it is down to the not knowing. Out of the whole process this is defo the hardest part!

Moan over - sorry.

   PMA PMA - hmmmmm  

Chat soon 
Luv 
Kelly 
xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Kelly -      i think the 2ww is the hardest part - it was for me anyway. The only things i noticed were different in my 2ww when i got my BFP was that my boobs were really veiny and i had an odd shooting pain but that was right towards the end of my 2ww, i felt totally normal up until then. I'd try not to worry about looking for signs, i've had plenty of friends who haven't known they were pregnant until their periods were really late because they just felt totally normal. Good luck hun            .

Love Leanne x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you Leanne


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening dearies
Just on my way to bed, bit of a late night tonight as Thomas asleep on sofa - zonked after his swimming this morning. We are normally in bed at 8pm at the moment!  

Kelly - I didn't feel any different in my BFP 2ww - I was hopeful by the time I tested because I had a tiny bright red implantation bleed at 12dpo (I thought AF was coming early as I had what I thought was mild period pains starting and then it didn't come) but my boobs were sore every month before AF anyway and I didn't get any sicky feelings until about 7 weeks pg so don't you worry about symptoms, it is so hard not to analyse everything isn't it - you're well into the hardest part now, hang on in there        Those pessaries are the devil as well they made me a right spotty hormonal wreck at first, much worse that any of the jabs.  Actually I knew I was really pregnant when my skin went really nice but that was just after I tested BFP. It has stayed nice as well but am still breastfeeding so god knows what state it will go back to when I stop feeding! 

Leanne - Gosh I am looking forward to Thomas being mobile in one way but goodness knows how I will get a shower on a morning when he can escape from the propped up pillows on my bed (have en suite shower room so can see him)... I will have to be stinky! I then put him in a bouncy chair in the spare room where I dry my hair but he is trying to sit up now so will grow out of it soon...How do you cope with 2 to chase round!?  

Tiny - 10 lovely mature chuckies, well done you!  We had ICSI too, I think most of us did. It's no different from our side really, they just get a helping hand to fertilise.      
Good luck for them fertilising and dividing  

Katy - Housework what is that!?  No we actually had a big tidy on Sunday and I have some friends and babies coming round on Thurs so am trying to keep it nice. DHs mum is calling round for an hour tomorrow aft so will repair the damage then. What are you up to? How is the weaning going and is Alex all better after his cold? 

Well have to go as Thomas stirring so time to take him up to bed.
Hi Scooby, Sally, Nicola, TQ, sorry if I have forgotten anyone  
Lots of love 
Karen
xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you all for your   vibes, feeling better today & trying to keep   on this rollercoaster that we have been put on. 

2 days until 2 weeks off - yippee  

Luv to you all
Kelly
xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Having a little wobble today - woke up feeling as if I hadn't even slept, got dull headache, feeling hot & sweaty, nauseous and have mild AF pains. Sat at work feeling sorry for myself,   that this is not AF raising her ugly head, usually get these symptoms when she is due. However, not got my usually sore & heavy boobs that go hand in hand with her. 

Sorry for the moan - have to vent somewhere so can get back to my PMA.

     

Tiny - waiting to hear some good news from you soon Chick. Hope you are relaxing at home & being waited on hand & foot  

Luv 
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Kelly -             please try not to worry hun, i think the symptoms of af are the same as the symptoms of pregnancy to be honest. The nauseous feeling could be a good sign - i think i knew deep down that i was pg the day before i tested because the smell of a bag of cheese and onion crisps made me gip and i couldn't eat the rest - thats unheard of for me cos i'm a right  . When do you test hun?

Tiny - Hope your embies are doing well hun          

Love Leanne x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Leanne, 

I test next Friday which I am half looking forward to and half dreading. Can't believe it was a week today that bubble & squeak were put in. Thanks for your reassurance - think it is easier for me to put my feelings/thoughts on here as they driving me insane   not that it takes much  

Luv 
Kelly xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Kelly, hope you are doing OK and that the 2ww isn't driving  you too  , being at work must help. 

Hi Leanne - my udpate is below, thankyou.  My nieces and nephews are now very mobile and they are a big handful!! But much more fun as well. 

Hi Karen, hope you are feeling a bit more rested and that Thomas is being good. I hope you had a great day yesterday. 

Hi Katy, Scooby, Sally, Nicola and anyone else. 

We had 2 little 8 cell, grade 2 embies went back yesterday - the clinic were pleased with them, we even have a piccie which is amazing!! Sadly still none to freeze, last time several grew too quickly, this time they grew too slowly so that was upsetting. The transfer was quite difficult but we got there. Just taking it easy for a day or so then going to try and be a bit more normal   Last time I really rested up quite a lot but, though i will take it fairly easy not going to go too mad.  Feeling reasonably  , started on the drugs now as well. Off to have a shower now to wake me up, then a late breakfast then probably sit down with rubbish tv or a good book! Then I will probably watch a film later, I watched Chocolat yesterday when we got home, it's a lovely film! Not sure what I shall watch later - how decadent!! Well DP did say take it easy so I will 



Tiny xxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello, 

Tiny - that is fantastic news, hope the little ones get snuggled in tightly for the next 9 months. lots of   sent your way xx

Well thats me off work for 2 weeks now   using 2 of my non working weeks as half term. Going to chill out & try not to go   waiting for next Friday. 

Hope you all okay & enjoying the sunny weather.

Luv 
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

How is everyone?

Hope you've all got lots of nice sun today.

Kelly ~ Hiya how are you doing? wow into your second week now! What have you got planned this week or are you just going to put your feet up and take it easy. I always found that the second week was the worse and just draaaged the nearer you got to test day!  Have got everything crossed for you hun.   

Tiny  ~ How are you today? How are you coping with the 2ww this time? Sounds like dp is looking after you well.  Have you watched any more good films? I watched re runs of Fater Ted on my last 2ww  they do say laughter is fab on the 2ww so you never know! Have you got much planned for Easter? 

Karen ~ How are you and little Thomas doing? Maybe not so little anymore!  Have you had him weighed lately? Is he still going for gold with his milk? Alex is fine thank you. Weaning going well although it's affecting his reflux a bit though, bless him so just taking it slowly. Are you waiting for the 26 weeks with Thomas? Are you going to try baby led weaning? I saw a clip for it the other day, it looks great but I'm too much of a wuss to try it 

Leanne  ~ Hiya, nice to hear how you and Lola and Jayden are doing. Sounds like you have your hands full!  Alex learnt to roll over last week and now everytime I put him down he flips straight onto his tummy and then gets stuck, and starts sqwawking! It's exhausting having to flip him over every two mins. Are your's crawling then or just at that shuffling stage?!

Nicola ~ How are you hun? Are you starting stimms soon??  Hope you're well 

Hi Scooby  ~ How are you and Zac doing? How's he going with his weaning? Any more tooshy pegs? 

Hi Sally  ~ How are you? Hope you're ok. 

All ok this end, Anyone having a flutter on the Grand National later? I've just sent dp down to the bookies with a bet for me and well Alex took a liking to one of horses so put that one on for him too 

For my mother's day present daddy and Alex paid for me to have my hair done at the Mark Hill Salon in Hull!! Well it was my consultation this morning (to discuss what I'm having done) and I bumped into the man himself! omg I got all tongue tied! They were very lovely in there to say he's a celeb hairdresser. Rather expensive though!  

Chat soon,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Tiny - How are you doing hun? Hope the 2ww passes quickly for you, i think its the worst bit. The first time round i was off work and it just dragged and dragged, second time i went back to work and thankfully it passed a lot quicker. Hope you've got lots to keep you busy. Wishing you lots of good luck      

Kelly - Hope this week goes quickly hun, are you going to wait until friday to test? Must admit i was a bit naughty and tested early both times because i think Care seem to have a longer wait than most clinics - i'm a very naughty girl though so don't copy my bad example.
Fingers crossed for you hun      

Katy - Did you win anything on the grand national hun, can't believe the winner was 100-1, bet some people made a fortune off that. Sounds like Alex is doing great bless him - my Jayden has only just learnt how to roll from back to front. I was really worried about his lack of mobility if i'm being honest but i now think it was just laziness because when i got some cheerios out to coax him with he just rolled straight over, and then i stood him at one end of the settee and put cheerios at the other and he started walking along the settee to get to them  , he'll do anything for a cheerio. Neither of them crawl, don't think they will - they're only interested in being on their feet at the mo. Lola can pull up on anything now and walks around holding onto the furniture. Are you at the weaning stage with Alex now? How is he doing?

Big hi to everyone else too, hope you're all well. Sorry for lack of personals, going to go stuff my face with a pizza mmmmmmm.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ OMG what an amazing pressie. So come on what you having done 

Leanne  ~ Enjoy your pizza, just indulging in a magnum this end 

I lost the thread, so a bit out of touch with everyone


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

hello
excuse lack of capital letters here and there- am holding sleepy thomas with other arm 

hi scooby
love your pics of zac on ********, he is growing up so fast, still a heartbreaker with those eyes. hows his weaning going? 

hi leanne 
sounds like your two are doing great with the walking, lots of babies skip the crawling don't they. apparently I didn't crawl, I didn't have to - I just sat there pointing at what I wanted and people brought it for me    (doting grandma looked after me while mum worked ha ha ha) 

hi katy 
thomas doesn't get weighed now until 7-8 months but i can see he is growing every day, he is looking quite chubby lately. his feeds are still at least every couple of hours and still eating through the night but actual eating time has dropped dramatically to 10 mins max in the last week or two which is great improvement for me. 
sorry alex still having reflux trouble, it can last until they are 1 can't it -a friend of a friend told me her boy had reflux and it just disappeared overnight when he was 13 months... could it be to do with any food intolerances? i think i mentioned my youngest bruv had severe food intolerances including citrus, dairy and wheat when he was a baby and he was very poorly. mainly bad eczema and projectile vomiting. do you think certain foods make him worse?  I'm def avoiding the above until over 6 months as these things can run in families 
yes am still planning to do baby led weaning. mainly cos am too lazy to mess about pureeing stuff    
i bought him a cheap high chair at ikea last week and he sits in it at the table and plays while we eat tea and then when he gets bored and starts chuntering he sits on my knee and he grabs interesting stuff off my plate like tomato or cabbage or yorkshire pud and he squashes it and chucks it about    he also loves trying to drink from a doidy cup and trying to nick my glass of squash so i expect he will be very open to finger foods soon. he sits really well with a tiny bit of support, so as soon as he can sit unaided and sticks food in his mouth then he can start, i'm not being strict with the 26 week thing as he was 16 days late to start with and the book says its more about when they are ready than their actual age. i am planning to keep breastfeeding until he is fully weaned anyway and the motto in the book is "food is for fun until you are 1!"  I don't understand why people are scared of it, it sounds great fun to me    i know they will gag etc but they will do this whenever they start on finger foods anyway even if they have pureed foods earlier, it's part of learning to chew...i've started getting a weekly organic baby box delivered from abel and cole and its great, you get different fruit and veggies delivered every week for a tenner, would recommend it  

and hello to our pupo ladies....

hi kelly, hi kelly's embies  
not long to test date, hang on in there, try not to test early,   it is so stressful if you test early and get a bfn as you don't know if it is real...my last test day was a fri and i tested thurs eve which i thought was acceptable and got definite bfp - but on my first icsi i tested days early and drove myself mad for days testing and crying.  here are your pos vibes for today      

hi tiny, hi tiny's embies 
your embies sound great, glad you managed to get a pic, it is so special isn't it - we have one of our thomas when he was 4 cells big, i'm gonna show him when he grows up    how are you doing? hope you are keeping busy and enjoying your weekend. when is test date?  here you go       

hi to TQ, Sally, anyone else I have missed xxxxx 
bye for now 
Karen
xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Just a quickie from me - no symptoms apart from slight cramping over last couple of days, also had strange experience yesterday. When I woke up before even opening my eyes the room was spinning & I felt so dizzy and sick, this passed after about 5 mins. Did pesserie then went and had some breakfast which made the sick feeling go away. Had dull headache all day so ended up going for afternoon nap. Not sure if it is a sign that AF is about to raise her ugly head or what. However, I have woke up this morning feeling back to normal again. 

Am determined not to test until Friday, if AF hasn't arrived by then, have not even been tempted to buy a pg test only got the one Care gave us. Am soooo sure that it hasn't worked - just a gut instinct and am usually pretty good with these things. 

Glad to see you al doing well - thanks for all your   vibes xx

See you all soon
Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Kelly 
I know you won't want to get your hopes up in case its not good news but cramps are good sign and so is dizzy/sick feeling.
I thought AF was coming when I got my BFP, you just can't tell. 
You are doing so well, only 4 more days to go      
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Kelly  ~ Hi hun, hang on in there you're doing really well, not long to go! I agree with you about not testing early, I did it on all 4 attempts and really wish I hadn't, I'm just so impatient!  Like Karen says, your symtoms really could be a good sign  sending lts of    your way. xxx

Lots of love to Tiny ~ Hope you're doing ok, sending you lots of    too.

Scooby ~ Great to hear from you  How are you both doing? Yes the hairdessers was a fab present  I must say I'm being a bit boring and not having anything outrageous done, just some new highlights and a good cut (dont think daddy would stretch to anything else darent tell him how much its gonna cost!) but my god it's worth it just to go there. IT was Marks number 2 that I saw on Saturday, he was chattering away about celebrities and said he was doing Fearne Cotton's hair the other day, and mine was similar in a way to hers, and I just sat there thinking what is little old me doing here! Then just as I was paying the man himself wandered over and started chatting, I nearly passed out, he was so scrummy, he was just making small chat really but I could hardly get my words out, I bet he thought god what a geek 

Karen  ~ Hiya hows you today? Sounds like Thomas is doing really well  Bet he's a really good weight at his next weigh in. Will that be when he has his 8 month check at the docs? It's so confusing as everywhere does it differently. We have a baby clinic every Wed where we can pop in and see the hv and get them weighed. Must admit I don't go that often, made it last week and the little man was almost 19lb.  Yeah, food intolerances are common with reflux too, so have to watch out for that, gonna hold off on the wheat and citrus for a while yet. I do like the idea of blw, and the gagging doesnt bother me too much, its the fact that he might not take much - I like to see him wolfing his food don like mummy 

Leanne ~ How are you and the lo's? You made me laugh with your story about the cheerios! Think Alex might be like that! Apparently boys can be a bit lazier than girls when it comes to crawling and walking - and well probably most things!  I can't wait for Alex to crawl, but I'll probably change my mind when he's into everything. Bet you have to be really organised with 2!

Big hello to everyone else.

Ended up at the doctors this morning, have got a really bad pain in my chest, the doc said I've got inflammed/torn rib cartillige and to try and rest. she's given me some strong painkillers too, so while the little guys having his nap I'm gonna go put my feet up.

Chat soon.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Just started bleeding tonight   we are absolutley gutted. Was really hoping to make it to test day.
Keeping my fingers crossed for some good news from Tiny - whens your official test date?

Am off to lick my wounds & will be back soon. Thank you so much for all your support. 
Luv
Kelly
xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Girls
I will be back on later or tomorrow for a longer message but just quickly popped on and saw your news Kelly - I am so so sorry, are you sure it is over, there are so many people with similar stories - have you actually tested? I don't want to give you false hope though as I know what it is like. It is an awful awful feeling and you just have to take your time, sending you     
Thank you so much for thinking of me at such at a time,    

Will be back on longer later. 
 
Tiny xx


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Heya Girls  
Its a very long time since i've used this thread...like almost 2 yrs ago!
I came to see if any of my old cycle friends were here..
Elliebabe.i saw you posted something a few pages ago...How are you? Congratulations hunny on your wonderfull baby<3
I started this thread with Kazz in 06..i was Ginny back then...
I'm hoping to start another IVF later this year...so i'll kep an eye on you girls...hehe
Goodluck all with your tx and stay positive!
love
Prue.x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Just to let you know bleeding calmed down so did a hpt this morning which was  . Like we expected it to be. 

See you all soon
Luv 
Kelly 
xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Kelly - Aww hun, so sorry to read your news - even though it was negative today though you should still test on friday just to make absolutely sure because it could have been a late implanter. I didn't make it to test day either on my first cycle, started bleeding about 3 days before so i know how devastated you must be. Do you have any frosties? 

Love Leanne x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Kelly - Sorry just seen on your signature that you do have frosties. I had FET a couple of months after my BFN and found it so much easier than ICSI, much less stressful and i believe that is why i got my BFP and ended up with my gorgeous twinnies. Just wanted to give you a bit of hope that it does work hun because i know after my BFN i nearly gave up and felt it would never work.
   .

Love Leanne x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Kelly , so sorry


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

oh Kelly, I dont know what to say, I'm so sorry to read your news hun was really hoping it would be a positive for you... sending you and dh lots of big hugs      

Here for you,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words, they really do mean so much   

We are absolutely gutted - I am upset for dh & him for me. It makes me feel like a failure, before we started tx I had come to accept that it would never work naturally because of dh infertility. But this tx gave me the glimmer of hope that I had got used to not seeing so now just makes me think that my body isn't good enough to hold on to 2 fantastic embryos & that it never will be   Dh is so fantastic & a natural with kids that he sooooo deserves to be a daddy and I am gutted that my stupid body can't even give him that.

Sorry for the rant - on a positive note, kinda, AF has arrived in full flow so going to ring clinic tomorrow to see what next steps are & arrange to see Doc & wait for NHS funding if possible - we just can't afford to pay for it ourselves at the mo I took a low paid job with no stress to support tx but it's not supporting the bank balance. 

We have set our self a limit of 4 attempts, however many we can get from NHS and some self funded, then will have to accept that its not meant to be if none work. Hoping that the Doc will let us do another fresh cycle unless NHS will pay for FET & another ICSI? Who knows - do they let you do that?  

Reckon whatever the outcome we will have another 6 month wait so am thinking that I will get a head start this time round in preparing my body - got to lose the 7lbs I am carrying from last tx. That is after I have had a nice bottle of Rose which has my name on it when we go to York next week - not touched a drop for 3 months so looking forward to savouring the taste   

Does anyone have any advise on what to do differently next time??  I have been thinking of having acupuncture or something to help me to relax - especially need it for the 2ww as I have driven myself mad with negativity this time round, which has possible not helped. 


Luv 
Kelly
xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Kelly

Really sorry to hear your news      Its just so horrible when this happens. And don't think it because your body is "not good enough". Sometimes its just works out this way - sorry, i know thats no help & it used to frustrate me when people used to say that to me  . But we will all be here to help and support you on your next go and while you are in-between treatments as well.  

Hi to everyone else - sorry, i have been REALLY rubbish at posting recently. Work is manic as per normal, so when i get home tend to eat my tea and go straight to bed   (still at work now!!)
So, hope you are all OK.

Sally
XX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Girls
Again, so sorry Kelly, sounds like you have a clear plan though, which is great. Don't beat yourself up - it is one of those horrible unfair things that life throws at us for no reason and it is just S**t!!. Negatives are so horrible and I know I just wanted answers but there aren't usually any which is what makes it so hard    Enjoy York at the weekend, it is a lovely city and enjoy the wine.  

Hi Sally - sounds like you are one busy lady, I am waiting for DP to come home he is working ridiculous hours at the moment too - you aren't in accounts are you? Just clashes when I am on 2ww and hol from school and don't see him until really late   Take care of yourself and don't work too hard. 

Leanne- every time I see your twins they make me smile. They are lovely. 

Katy - your hair appointment sounds great, all that gossip! I really hope you like the end result. I hope you are feeling a bit better. 
Hi Karen - how is young Thomas? 
Hi Scooby 

I think I am being a bit too lazy and must do stuff!!I met my TA from work today for lunch but I don't really have much appetite as I am still very bloated, it was good to catch up with everything from the last week of term though - seems I missed quite a lot! 
I did call Care yesterday as 2 nights in a row I had had bad stomach pains and am still very big, they asked me to weigh and measure my tummy and monitor water in and water out - it all seemed OK when I rang them today - I think the water in is definitely coming out   I just seem to still be so big. I then, silly I know!  got a bit excited thinking it was maybe mild OHSS (which I know can be horrible if severe) as it is often a good sign. Now, thinking it isn't probably (they never used that word) I felt all   again. I think the stomach pains were probably slightly richer food but I do still seem very bloated and big.  I hate the 2ww! 

Trying to feel       but finding it hard. 
Hi Prue and welcome back - I probably wasn't around when you were here before. 

Hi to anyone I have missed. 
Tiny xxx


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Kelly hun i am so so sorry about your bfn..it sucks huh 
 to ya.xxx
I tried acupuncture on my 2nd IVF..and although it helped relax me..i probably could have done that myself,with bath and a good book.
But its an option..
You have to stay positive..i know thats difficult now...I believe one day it will happen for all of us 
Have lots of cuddles and have lots of 'you' and 'you both' time' 
*kisses n huggs* hun.x

Tiny  ..Thanks for the Welcome.
OOO Good luck in your 2ww..its the worst ever time huh! 
I have everything crossed for you! 
Talking of big tummys..in all of my TX i had the hugest stomach ever!Thought i would pop! 
So don't worry too much..try and relax..hard i know.xx

Hi to all you other girls 
love
Prue
xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Kelly - Hope you are doing ok today hun. Please don't think that your bodies not good enough, theres so many reasons why treatment doesn't work sometimes so please don't blame yourself. On my first treatment my embies were fab grade and i got BFN, on my 2nd they weren't anywhere near as good and i got twins - just the way it happens sometimes i guess.    .

Tiny - Hope you're holding out ok hun, the 2ww is a real killer. Have you got anything nice planned to take your mind off it? Really hoping that the bloatedness is a good sign. Got my fingers crossed for you             .

Sally - Gosh can't believe how hard you work. Are you having a nice holiday this year - you definitely deserve one.

Prue - Hiya hun, when are you planning to have treatment hun? Wishing you lots of luck for a bfp when you do.

Katy, Karen, Scooby, TQ - How are all your little ones doing? Bet they're all growing so fast, my 2 are a year old in a month, honestly don't know where the time has gone. We had to invest in a playpen yesterday as they are getting a bit too confident with their pulling up and cruising now so i couldn't even leave them to go to the loo. They looked so funny peering at me through the bars - i like to call it baby prison.

Love Leanne x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya all

Kelly- so sorry things didn't work for you hun   Hope you are doing ok

Tiny- hows things with you??

Prue- welcome hun

Molly- you sound very busy

Karen, TQ, Katy, Leanne and Scooby- hope you are all doing ok

I had my last zoladex injection today     Have been discharged from the hospital. Am sooo chuffed. Roll on next week, just want to get things started now.

Take care

Hello to anyone i have missed, sorry head is all over the place

nicola x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls

Kelly  ~ How are you doing hun? That sounds a like a really good plan you've got, I always found it easier after my bfns to try and make some kinda plan to move forward. Not sure about the NHS and funding the fet, have you got a follow up appt soon, I'm sure they will be able to tell you then, although as the fet will be considerably cheaper than a fresh cycle, could you and dh fund that one, and then leave the nhs to fund the more expensive icsi cycles, (which hopefully you wont need ) just a thought  Hope you enjoy your wine, and here's another big hug for you.   

Tiny  ~ How are you doing, hope this 2ww is going ok and not dragging too much, when is it you test? Sorry to hear about your tummy pains, have you still got them> I ended up with ohss last time and became quite poorly with it, all this fluid gathered around my ovaries and then traveled upwards around my lungs and I was soo bloated I was massive! it got a lot worse towards the end of my 2ww ( apparently when the embryo attaches) I was put on bed rest and like you had to drink plenty of water and it did last for a few weeks but I was fine  Are the clinic keeping checks on you! Try and keep positive, sending you lots of    by the way, my dp is an accountant too - i know what you mean about the long hours, its always "month end" or the dreaded "year end"  

Nicola  ~ Good to hear from you, wow that great news - no more injections!  and starting stimms next week, thats come round quickly you must be really excited, you've waited so long! Keep us informed how things are going  

Leanne  ~ How are you and your babies today? Cant believe they are coming up to one...I remember when you had them, it seems like yesterday  had to smile at the play pen, can just imagine them staring through the bars wondering where they are, sometimes you just need somewhere to leave them safely to do something, or yeah - even just go to the loo! 

Hi Karen  ~ Hope you and Thomas are ok 

Hi Scooby and Zac ~ How are you two today? let me know if you and Karen fancy meeting up sometime 

Hi Sally  ~ Hope you're okay and that you have got Easter weekend off work to rest and chill out 

Hi Prue  ~Welcome back! I bet it seems starange seeing all these new faces  Look forward to chatting with you

Hope I havent missed anyone. 

Went to baby class this morning, but now Alex has learnt to roll, hes not interesting in the songs etc he just wants to move, the poor teacher had to get on her tummy too just so she could sing hello to him  

Hope you all have a fabby Easter and get lots of Easter eggs

Lots of love, Katy. xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you again for all your support it is really appreciated. 

We have a follow up appointment on 29th April & I am going to ask doc if possible to apply to NHS for another ICSI before using the frozen ones. If not me & dh are going to ask how much it is to self fund FET and save up for that before applying to NHS. Nurse mentioned that Doncaster PCT are usually quite good with funding - but was sure that when it came through they had agreed to fund 2 attempts only. So would rather them fund the most expensive ones for us. 

Have found it a really emotional struggle  , one of my friends cycled at Care at the same time as us and has tested positive today on their 1st attempt. Which is fantastic as it proves that it does and can work 1st time  

See you all soon 
Luv 
Kelly xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Kelly - If i remember rightly our FET cost around £1000, perhaps slightly over. I agree though that you should get your pct to fund the more expensive cycles because your little frostie babies will still be there if you need them (fingers crossed that you won't). Sending you more big hugs hun            , it'll be your turn next time.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone
I am so sorry to gate crash your link but I have been following your news since February and have being too scared to add a post but today feel compelled to add a message.
Kelly - I too have had IVF this month and had a Negative test result last Friday. I can totally understand how you are feeling as you are going through exactly the same as me only a few days later. 
Tha problem with us is low sperm count and like you we had a fantastic blastocyst embryo implanted but for some reason it did not work.
Words can't help us at the moment but I really do think that you must move forward - the rose wine is an excellent place to start! I also had a bottle of rose last Friday. 
I wish you all the luck in the world and would love to stay on this link if other people don't mind.
Thanks 
Karen 
(Ridgeway)


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Karen

So sorry to hear your news  . Rose wine is a good place to start  
You are very welcome to join us - I am sure the others will agree, it is nice to have other people going through tx as well as those with their LOs - you'll have to tell us a bit more about you. Do you have any more plans for tx or are you just taking your time at the moment. Enjoy lots of eggs and wine!

Kelly, glad you have a follow up booked, I hope the NHS will fund another for you. Great news for your friend but it isn't easy to cope with but as you say great as it does remind us all that it does work  and reminds us to keep 

Nicola - not long for you now 

Hi Karen, Katy, Scooby, Leanne, Sally, Prue.  

Happy Easter to everyone.

2ww is dragging, can't believe we still have a week to go, feeling too normal!! I have had some cramping and slight lightheadedness (is that a word? ), (.) are sore but they have been for a while. I am really trying not to read too much into things this time - easier said than done. I have been cooking today - in theory to keep busy and relaxing - ummm, not sure that worked but we do have some nice cakes to eat now!! DP is at least on his way home now and I think I have persuaded him that we should go away for a night or 2 next week which would be nice - thought we might go to Harrogate - not very far but not somewhere we have been, might try and book it tonight. Any exciting plans anyone?

Going to watch the end of Miss Potter now - I remember watching it on my last 2ww as well - it is a lovely film, highly recommend it. 
Enjoy the weekend everyone
Tiny xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girlies
How are you all today? DH starts his 10 days off today so we have just been into town and we got Thomas's passport photo done in max spielman - you have to lay babies on a pillow on the floor in the middle of the shop and he kept trying to roll off it so was hard to get a pic     he looks really miserable on his pic bless him    Got to last him 5 years as well ha ha ha 
He snatched my banana this morning and ate some! I was really shocked as not planning to give him food until at least 5.5 months but he decided he wanted to eat a bit earlier!  the bossy boy    He made a right mess smathering it all over himself and me. 

Tiny - Well done, you seem to be holding up really well, not long to go now       Your nights in Harrogate sound like a lovely idea, we had a drive to Knaresborough a couple of weeks ago, I love that area. 

Karen - A big welcome to you, glad you joined us, you are not gatecrashing at all, it is always nice to have new friends on here. So sorry about your BFN    We also have low count and low motility but were so lucky that ICSI worked 2nd attempt. You do right to treat yourself to some nice vino as once it works for you you will have to do without for a long time. I've only had 2 glasses of wine in the last 15 months and am gagging for some!  Hopefully that will be you next time   

Leanne - Wow I can't believe your twins are 1 in a month, time has flown. Bless them in their little prison!    I'm bidding on lots of playmats at the moment on ebay because I have laminate floor all downstairs and Thomas is a bit cramped in his playgym as I can't put him on the hard floor, he is getting a bit frustrated and wants to be up and off! He is getting really mad that he can't crawl. His legs are really strong but he needs his arms to catch up and ends up tipping onto his face because he is always trying to crawl. 

Kelly -  How are you doing deary? Hope you are ok. Good luck for your review appointment. Hope you get some more funding sorted. I do think whether a cycle works has a lot to do with luck, rather than our bodies,  our embies looked better on our first cycle but it was our second cycle that was the successful one. You never can tell. It's great that you got some frosties though, as Leanne says her gorgeous twins came from frosties so you do have lots of hope there   

Katy - Hi chicky, how is Alex? No we don't see health visitor until 7-8 months now but she says to ring her if any queries in meantime and she would come see us if needed. 

Nicola - Good news about you finishing your zoladex and you can get started very soon    What are you up to over Easter?

Prue - Welcome back after your absence    Thank you so much for starting this thread so long ago, it has been a great comfort to me and I have met some lovely friends through it.  So you are planning another IVF for later this year? 

Sally - How are you? Don't worry about not posting often, we will let you off, you seem to be still working very hard. Hope everything is ok for you. Let us know when you get another rare day off as would be lovely to meet up again. 

Scooby - Hello what are you and Zac up to? Is your DH off work next week? 

Gosh aren't there loads of us now, it's great isn't it  

Bye for now, have a lovely easter and enjoy lots of eggs, hope I haven't missed anyone out. 
Karen
xxx


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone
Thanks for letting me join your group.
It is so nice to have other people to talk to. I feel like I know you all so well, just from reading this site. I thought I might just fill you in a litle about myself and history. I am 32 and Chris my Husband is 34. We have been trying for a baby for 2 years without success so had our first IVF cycle. For some miracle the sperm count went up so we did not have to have icsi. We got 13 eggs which we were delighted with but in the end only one made it the full stage so we have no frosties. After having a negative test we were devastated but it really does get easier every day. We are off to Cornwall for a week today to just get away and have some quality together time, although Chris thinks I will just talk him to death!! Hopefully I will find an internet cafe to keep up to date with all the news, but if I don't good luck Tiny and keep smiling Kelly.
Love Karen K


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

to Karen & Prue Thank you for your kind words.

Everyone has been so supportive and I am really grateful. Don't know what I would do without you all .

Sorry for lack of personals hope you all have a:-



and get lots of yummy Easter Eggs (I had mine early to make me feel better)

Chat Soon
Luv
Kelly 
xxxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Karen - Sorry to hear about your BFN, have you got a follow up appt arranged? Hope you are having a great time in Cornwall and that it's  for you both 

Tiny - Into the last week - how are you feeling? Keeping my  for you chick. Hope you enjoy your nights away 

Karen, Katy, Scooby, Leanne, Prue, Sally & Nicola  - Hope you are all having a fantastic Bank Holiday 

DH has been working all Bank Holiday but thankfully is off tomorrow & Wednesday so we can spend some time together, going to tidy our garden up weather permitting. It is embarrassingly overgrown enough so that our dog can hide in it 

Keep Well

Chat Soon
Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Heya Girls 
Just a quick one to let you know i read your lovely welcome posts )
Thanks girls.
Yes there are no old faces around  But its always good to meet new ones...and share each others experiences and offer support.
I have 2 stone to lose...  Then i need a tube taking out... 
*sighs*...Then i can finally have a 3rd try at IVF.
So i am hoping right at the back end of this year.
I'll post more later...very busy...
Take care girls and look forward to reading your news 
love
Prue.x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hello all,

Hope you are all ok, not had chance to read back the inlaws have only just left, and dh is currently ordering chinese, lucky I have magic pants for the christening on sunday.

Had a lovely birthday, my friend came with her kids and we spent the day together and DH took the afternoon off work as a suprise, and he bought me a present this year, I have wanted some oakley sunglasses for years and he got me a pair, along with a cd and dvd. The radley bag off my mum is gorgeous is a brown medium sized tote bag, brown, with a lilac dog, and flowers I love it.

Well am off to enjoy the peace been such a hetic day, just want to enjoy the quiet now.
Have a good evening ladies, sorry for the lack of personals, love to you all.
xxxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya all

Hope evryone is ok

Just a quickie tonite so sorry for lack of personals.

Have just done my 1st jab,   
Am well proud of myself, will stop blowing my own trumoet now but really thought i ouldn't be able to do it.

Take care

nicola x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

well done nicola, hope you are feeling ok, you are alot braver than me chuck, DH did mine.
sending you lots of                  
xxxxx


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls 

Nicola...Wow you are brave..DH always does mine and i can't even look!
So wll done you .... 

Tequila queen...How busy are you!!! 
Congratulations on 2 beautifull little girls hun...They must keep you very busy  
But i'm sure its worh every minute. 

Hi to evryone else,hope your all ok.
love
Prue.x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Prue - life is bedlam in my household, and the house work takes a back seat, I just warn people before they visit, tha dust is collecting on dust, I have gone from being quite house proud, to not caring, much prefer playing with two lo's or going for walks.  They don't sleep much and I need eye's everywhere,  , but I would'nt change it for all the money in the world.

Well my cake boards finally arrived this morning so I can crack on finishing the girls christening cakes, talk about last minute.

Hope you are all ok.

Oh if anyone treid adding me to ******** a few weeks ago as a friend and I did'nt respond I accidently deleated the request, so please send it again.

xxxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Nicola - well done on your first jab, the first one is always the hardest 

TQ - Sounds like you had a fantastic birthday & got lots of luverly prezzies. Don't blame you for spending time with your lil ones rather than house work - I am a sucker for finding other things to do. Just like today - was going to hoover but the computer was calling  Have fun baking the girls cake xx

Prue - Good luck with the weight loss  Before I started tx I lost 3 stone which I am glad I did otherwise would not have been granted the funding for 1st attempt. Having tried all the diets in the world I decide to cut my portion sizes, switch to healthy foods and started swimming for 30mins 5 days a week but always stuck to the motto of 'a little bit of what you fancy does you good'! and it worked. Since having tx have got to lose half stone to before next round - purely because I have eaten enough chocolate to fill willy wonkas factory 

Tiny - Good luck for OTD tomorrow I think, keeping everything crossed that it is your turn xxx

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all well xxx

Luv 
Kelly
xxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi everyone
Nicola - well done to you, I managed to do none - I just couldn't so well done. You must feel pleased to have started. 

TQ - glad you had a great day. Good luck with the cakes. 

Hi to Karen,  Kelly, Prue (good luck with the weight - it is really hard so best of luck with it), Scooby, Leanne, Karen, Katy, I hope I haven't missed anyone.  

Well, we just got back from our 2 nights away - after changing hotel as we were very unhappy with our first we found a gorgeous 5* B&B it was lovely, great service. Harrogate is lovely, shame the weather wasn't a bit kinder to us but nice to get away. I really thought it would help me switch off and it has a bit until bed time at which time, whatever I did, or tried to think about I just couldn't stop thinking about test day and the result. Really going over and over and over it now. OTD is tomorrow and I think we will hold out now - having lasted this long but...... I just feel too normal - the only thing not normal really is my stomach - it seems very sensitive to food - evening meals especially have led to my stomach just really blowing up and being quite sore, could be my IBS returning though. I did have some cramps but they seem to have gone, I had a couple of slightly lightheaded moments but they seem to have gone. I have had some bad heartburn but that has mostly stopped.  The only thing I still have is sore (.)! I just feel too normal to be pregnant I can't face another BFN, I really can't. This waiting is awful. I know lots of people don't have symptoms and people who have babies naturally probably don't even know about this time but...  I want to know but only if it is good.  The girl who had her embies put back literally just before me in Nott tested early and got a BFP which is brill and should make me feel   but it just doesn't!!

Sorry girls, I have had to get that off my chest as DP and I don't really talk about it, I think it seems quite normal to try almost and shut off from it in a way. We discussed it briefly yesterday but I know he can't cope with the disappointment of another negative. 

Thanks for 'listening'

Tiny xxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Tiny,

Am not sure that anything I say can make you feel better - just happy that you know we are always hear to listen. Sending you



Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Quicky from me 
Hello girls

OMG Can't believe it's your OTD tomorrow *Tiny*, I have everything crossed for you   
You have done so well to wait....GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW!!! I hope to be reading good news on here tomorrow.

WELL DONE *Nicola * on your first jab!    

Lots of love to Kelly, Prue, TQ, Katy, Karen K, Leanne, Scooby, Sally 

Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tiny  ~ Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow, I felt "normal" too       for some good news for you.

Nicola ~ Well done on your first jab, the first is always the worst 

Karen ~ Hope you and Thomas are doing OK. Have you started weaning him yet 

Katy ~  hun, hope your both OK  Look forward to seeing you in a couple of weeks 

 to everyone else

x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya Scooby
Thomas just in bath with his daddy...
Yes I am having fun with the weaning now.
I was eating a banana the other day with him sat on my knee and he grabbed it off me and sucked it - I didn't help him but didn't stop him. So in the rules of baby led weaning I took it as a sign he is ready (especially as he would be 5.5 months old now if he had arrived when he was due)  He sits up with just a little support and is fine in his high chair. Have put some pics on ********. 
Since then he has sucked a few roasted carrots, had some steamed purple sprouting brocolli (he rips the bits of the end and sucks the stalks  ) and wedges of jacket tatie. He also has had more bananas which seems to be his favourite. He wasn't impressed by cauliflower or strips of mango  
He seems to be swallowing tiny bits but is mainly having fun making a mess.  
Not gonna give dairy, wheat or protein for a few weeks though just in case of allergies, am sticking with fruit and veggies (organic of course   ) 
How's it going with Zac?  Love the pic of him eating his carrot stick. What else does he like? 
Karen xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya

Tiny-        Really hope its a poaitive tomorrow hunny.  

Hope everyone else is ok.
Thanks for the well wishes on my 1st jab. Everything went to pot tonite though   and have been    ever since.
Me and hubby fell out over them and he left me on my own yo do it. I spilt some, couldn't get the lid off the liquid. I just can't mix them up. Hubby came back in the room and took over and i injected it. Just feel so useless that i can't even mix them up. The liquid just doesn't stay in the needle does it
Hubby is now going to do the mixing and i will jab  
Just feel so emotional tonite, do you think it could be the drugs already??

Am now worried i will run out.
Not at CARE till wednesday and have got enough till then but if i need to stimm more i won't have enough. I had enough for 10 days! 
Do you think a week is along time to wait for 1st stimms scan. Just anxcious thats all.

Sorry for the me post tonite, just feeling like i needed to get it out.

Thanks for being there girls   

Nicola x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nicola
Sorry you have had a rubbish night, there is so much resting on it all and you have waited so long to start it is no wonder tensions are running high. 

I am sure the injection was absolutely fine. I just let DP do whole thing so I think you are doing so well - if he mixes and you do it that sounds like real teamwork - not meaning to be corny but it is good for them to be involved too. 

Care will sort you out with more if you need it next week. 

Sounds like you are doing a short protocol - I was jabbing for a long time before stims scan, once I started stimming jabs though I think I started on Wed and first scan was Wed so that seems normal to me - but I am no expert. 

It is all so much so don't beat yourself up. 
Take it easy
Tiny xxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Nicola, 

I too was on the long protocol so had kinda got used to jabbing with down regging. However, it didn't get me ready for the mixing involved with stimming, dh took to it like a duck to water but as he works late most days I had to do it myself on those days. Like you I too found that the mix didn't stay in the injection - one thing I did that seemed to work was when pushing it into the menopur to mix I made sure that I pushed all the air out of the plunger before sucking the fluid up. This worked for me & made it much easier. 
I didn't have my first scan til 7 day after stimming, if you need to continue Care will make sure you have the amount you need so try not to worry too much - I know that it's hard 1st time round, I shed so many tears too out of pure frustration mostly. Feel free to ask any questions and vent to us, thats what we are here for   

Luv 
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Girls
I woke at 4am and DP said just go to the loo, don't test yet - it is still the middle of the night, so I didn't and actually had a decent night's sleep for once. 

I honestly can't believe it girls but it is a   - my first ever, I didn't think I would ever see that - I have tested twice to make sure. We are so   , it doesn't feel real. 7 was a good number for us

Thanks so much girls for your support, we are off to surprise family shortly we think - I don't want to tell them over the phone - I want to see their faces!! 

Trying to be realistic as well, it is early days, waiting for Sheffield to ring back, the nurses are all busy. 

THANK YOU TO WHOEVER HELPED THIS HAPPEN 

A very happy but shocked Tiny xxxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

*ON BECOMING A*



I knew it would be your time, it is fantastic to have some good news - you both deserve it 

Luv to you both
Kelly 
xxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Kelly, that is very kind. I know what is like to read BFP just after BFN so sending you loads of    and this is our 7th attempt so it can definitely happen. 

trying to be realistic as well though. 

Tiny xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Tiny - That is fantastic news, i'm so pleased for you hun. Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months to come. Bet you can't stop smiling.

Hi everyone else, gonna have to dash as Lola has her nose pressed up against the tele so i really need to go and move her but i'll try to get back on later and do some more personals.

Love Leanne x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

HURRAH!!!!

Just logged on to see how you got on *Tiny* and am so pleased for you!!!

  
  
  

I bet it hasn't sunk in yet has it - now enjoy your pregnancy, you are going to be a mummy at last! 

Nicola -Message for you - 
Is it one of those little vials of liquid you had trouble with? Are you on menopur? Do you have those little plastic snapper things to get the top off the mixing liquid? (Please ignore me if I am telling you stuff you already know, I don't want to be patronising just trying to help) - There is a dot on the glass vial where you put the pressure with the plastic snapper thing. Don't forget to flick it first to get all the liquid into the bottom... Suck up all the liquid you can and put it in the first menopur, if you still have a bit of liquid left, go back and get it after, keep the syringe snooked up to hold the liquid in...If it won't mix just suck it up and swish it out again into the menopur, it doesn't matter if you suck it up and down 10 times if you have to. The aim is just to get everything into the last menopur ready to use for injecting...Hold the needle upside down if you need to and keep the syringe open and the pressure should help hold it in. You can always get the dregs out into the last menopur at the end before you inject. Don't worry if you have a tiny bit of air at the top before injecting the menopur. Anyway hope this helps, but if your DH knows what he is doing then let him do it, it is a way for him to stay involved isn't it. 
It's a very emotional and stressful time for you so cry as much as you need to  
Finally, don't worry about running out. Care have a deal with a Boots chemist somewhere in Sheffield so they always have the drugs in stock and can send you across with a prescription same day if they need to. They can also get the drug suppliers to do pre 10 delivery next day and Sat delivery etc as I had a Sat delivery once cos my DH wasted 3 things of menopur once by spilling! A week is normal to wait for first stimms scan. I stimmed for 11 days total first time and 10 days second time on slightly higher dose (long protocol though), by 7 days they will have a good idea when you will be needing EC and you may need to go back at 9 days for another scan.

Bye for now
Love Karen xxx


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Sorry to crash the thread as not a Sheffield Care girl but Nttm - just wanted to say congratulations to Tiny.  It really was a good day for them to get 3 's that I know of!

Take care and I know we will cross paths on this wonderful website again.

Lots of love and hugs

Emma & the embies x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Tiny  ~ Woo Hoo Congratulations!!!  That fantastic news. Well done, You must be soo chuffed    Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy. Bet your family we're over the moon at the happy news. 

Big hello to everyone, will be back later with personals. 

Lots of love,

Katy. xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you so much - still sinking in I think!!
Nottingham did have a good day that day! Both clinics were very nice when I rang - we are booked in for our scan - does somebody different do that? 

A very happy but also worried - it is early days
Tiny xxx
At family now - had a nightmare journey but those we have seen so far are very pleased.


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Tiny - when is your scan?  I have to wait until the 14th for mine which feels years away!  Are you back at Sheffield for everything else now?


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tiny  ~ Woo Hoo  to you and DP. Had a good feeling about this one 

Emmib ~  to you to  

Karen  ~ Things are going good with Z thanks, he is loving his food and also has lots of finger foods too  Admittedly the finger food is mainly being played with  

x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya all

Tiny- WooHoo      Am soo happy for you hunny.

Emmib- hello and congratulations to you too hun.

Karen- Thankyou hun and i don't think you are patronising, Its the pulling the liquid out the menopur that i find tricky. Dh is doing it now, 'he can do it better cause he has bigger hands' he says. Is nice he is helping me, we seem to have gotten closer(if thats possible) throughout all this. So, he is mixing and i am jabbing. He has offered to jab me but he might like it too much  

Kelly- thankyou hunny, means alot having support on here. 

Would be nice to meet everyone one day  

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Don't think i am on long or short protocol. The nurse at care said i am on a specially devised one for me by Dr Shaker as i have been on the zolly. Dh always said i was "special" but not in a nice way   

Can't believe that i am just over a week away till e/c. Is very exciting but am trying to not get carried away with things, want to try and keep level headed. Is so hard though isn't it   
I keep going to nikki land and imagining getting my bfp. 

Take care all

nicola x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello

How's it going everyone?  
Just keeping us on first page - will try and pop back later

   for Nicola while I am here  

When is your scan booked for Tiny?

Love Karen


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Tiny )))
Wow Congratulations sweetie!   
After all you've been through..you truly deserve all the happines hun!
How exciting )
Take care
xx

Hiya to everyone else....
Why i life so busy! 
Will post again tomorrow.
Take care girls.
love
Prue.xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls,
Just a quickie from me

Karen - my scan is 5th May - can't wait!!
Thanks Prue. It is very exciting. 
Thanks Nicola - when is your EC - how are the drugs going?   
Thanks Scooby  

I went to see my GP today and I am now booked in to see the midwife next week   - really surprised but he said it was normal to go early, he is also referring me to a gynaecologist - which I thought strange, but again he said it is normal. I am pleased though as it is nice to have early support. I think it might feel more real then. 

I hope everyone else is well
Love
Tiny xxxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Just nipping on to say hi as it has been a while, so  

will pop back later 

love to all.
xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies 
How are you all doing?

Nicola - Hope you are ok with your jabbin'   

Tiny - Good luck for your scan on 5th May   

Hi TQ - How are you? Hope you are girls are ok

Hi Scooby, Katy, Prue, Sally, Kelly, Leanne 

Amazing news from me - Thomas actually crawled this evening!!!!!    
I bought him lots of playmats from ebay to cover our laminate floor in the lounge as it was too hard to lie him on, so I have been making an effort to put him on the floor this week.  He has been flipping himself from on his back to on his front and mashing his face into the floor or bed for a while (but he doesn't seem to be able to get the other way) but tonight he got up on his elbows then hands and knees and took a couple of tiny crawling "steps". DH and I just looked at him in shock!  I wonder if he will remember tomorrow and try it again!?  

Bye for now 
Karen
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Have mean meaning to post for ages, just never seem to have the time anymore.  However, the little guy has gone down for a nap, I've just made a brew and I'm gonna attempt some personals 

Tiny ~ How are you doing? Is your wonderful news starting to sink in yet? It does take a while. Bet you're still on  and looking forward to your scan. It's so magical seeing your little bub(s) for the first time.  Great news on being referred for your midwife appt etc,it all seems to happen very fast, and before you know it you'll be writing out your birth plan!   At least there's lots of us on here that can offer you advice!

Hi Nicola  ~ How are the injections going? Wow not long til your e/c. How are you feeling? Yeah dp says I'm special too. Special needs!!   The rascal. Sending you lots of    Let us know how you are. 

Hi Kelly  ~ How are you today? Good luck for your follow up appt next week. Hope you manage to get a plan to work towards. 

Scooby  ~ How are you? Is Zac any better?  Have the powders helped at all? Has he come down with a cold too? Popped into Boots today, you were right, they had lots of baby clothes at amazingly low prices  Just wish we had a holiday booked now.  When is it you go?

Hi Karen ~ Wowee, What a clever little man.  That is amazing! Has he done it again? Very exciting! How about the weaning, have you started with that yet? Sounds like he's got a taste for bananas then!  Looking forward to seeing you both next week.

Leanne  ~ How are you and Lola and Jayden? Still keeping you on your toes I bet. 

Hi Prue ~ How are you? Good luck with the weight loss.  It's soo hard isn't it? I've still got lots of weight to lose to fit back in my old jeans but I just love kitkats and crisps too much 

Hi T.Q  ~ How are you and your girls doing? What are they up to?

Karen K  ~ Welome hun! How are you? Look forward to chatting with you 

Sally ~ Hello if you're about, hope you're okay? What have you been up to?

Really hope I havent missed anyone, theres so many of us now,my tea's gone cold! 

Everything okay here, Alex is ok, weighs over 20lb now the porker.  We've been enjoying the gorgeous weather, shame its not gonna last, we're at a wedding tomorrow and my mums birthday on sunday, hoping it doesnt rain and get cold again, I've just bought some gorge summer clothes that I just need to wear.  Everywhere had a sale on today which is fab, dont have to fib now to dp about how much I spent!

Have a great weekend everyone.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya all

Karen- That is so sweet with Thomas crawling like that. You will be watching him like a hawk now till he does it again.  

Katy- Do you actually lie to your DH about how much things cost. That is just not good hun. I would never do that    
Glad alex is doing ok.

Tiny- Has it sunk in yet hun?

Scooby, prue, kelly, TQ, Leanne, Hope you are all doing ok.   

My scan went well today. Am in for e/c on monday morning.
Can't wait really as am feeling really bloated and in quite a bit of pain/discomfort.
I have waited for this for so long cannot believe i am moaning about it.  
I mentioned the pain i was in at Care this morning and they said it is to do with my surgeries too.

Does e/c really hurt. Am nervous as my scan hurt this morning. Does it take a long time??

Am off to bed now, 

Take care ladies and have a nice weekend.
Last day tomorrow then off for 12 days    

nicola x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hope you have all been enjoying the 

Tiny - Good luck with your scan on 5th May bet you can't wait to see your lil' bean on screen  Bet there will be some tears of joy.

Karen - fantastic news on Thomas crawling, before you know it he will be pulling himself up on the furniture and walking  You will need eyes in the back of your head too as he will be following you everywhere you go  My friends little one was like lightening when he was crawling, you had to be careful not to fall over him or worse stand on him.

Katy - have a fab time at the wedding today and your mums birthday tomorrow- hope the weather is nice for you so you can wear your new summer clothes. Alex sounds like he is coming on well  Am nervous about my appointment next week - but hopefully it will answer our questions and we can look forward to the next time. I am back to enjoying my life after tx and making the most of it.

Nicola - don't worry about EC chick - it is not as bad as you think it will be. I found the local the most uncomfortable thing about it . It is something that is easily forgotten and the way I looked at it was 'if it worked child birth would be much worse' from the stories I have heard. I was in for about 30mins I think, I kinda lost track of time as I was too busy chatting to DH & the nurse - when I am nervous I ramble on about some right rubbish  cannot even remember what I was talking about. Try and relax and remember not to stress - easier said than done I know but honestly I think I stressed about everything too much on my last tx. Will be thinking of you on Monday xx

Prue - Good luck with the weight loss  I have put some weight on from tx and the fact that I have a great week spot for chocolate so Easter was not a good time for me - plus with my BFN had a bit of a rebellious week and stuffed my face in protest with lots of rubbish. Need to get back into swimming in the mornings but like my bed too much at the minute 

TQ - How are you all? Did you receive the Zita West book back - I posted it you last week? Am going to get the relaxation CD I think ready for next time as I totally stressed myself out - but you live and learn - as the saying goes 

 Leanne, Scooby, Karen K & anoyone I may have missed - hope you are all keeping well xx

Went to my freinds last night, we did a surprise birthday bbq for dh and he loved it. Had a really good time playing with her two little ones, had a couple of glasses of wine and played poker when the kids had gone to bed. First time I have ever played and I won - beginners luck I think but not telling them that  Unfortunately, it was only for poker chips not real money otherwise I would have been a millionaire.

Well am off to do the housework



See you all soon 
Luv
Kelly 
xxxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Wishing Nicola



for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nicola for tomorrow. I hope you get lots of eggies!! I can't help you re the pain as I chickened out and had sedation, I hope it all goes well, I am sure it will. It has happened really quickly. 

Hi everyone else, will try and pop back later for a longer post
Tiny xxx
Enjoying pregnancy!!


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya

Just a quickie as off to bed.

Hope everyone is ok.

Got any tips on how to get little eggie to stay put
I am drinking pineapple juice, a small glass and having a few brazil nuts.

Take care all

nicola x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Just popping on to say GOOD LUCK Nicola for EC tomorrow    Sorry if you don't read this in time  

EC takes about 30 - 40 mins, you will have nurse and DH holding your hand so don't worry, it does pinch a bit when Doc empties each follie but hold your breath and it only takes a few secs at a time, then the embryologist shouts that she has another eggie so it is well worth it and keeps you motivated!  The tamazepam chills you out, it is lovely! 

Sounds like you are doing the right things - brazil nuts are great - lots of nice protein I think too.

    

Love Karen


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Girlies  

Well, how rubbish am I   
Really sorry - i have been logging on every week and checking up on you all, but just not had chance to post anything.

Karen - fab news on Thomas and his crawling! Has he done it again? You are going to have your hands full now though... 

Katy - hope the wedding was good and that your mum had a lovely birthday. New clothes....sound lovely!!   

Scooby - hope you and Zac are both OK  

Hi to everyone else. seems to be quite alot now on here which is good  

I'm OK, busy at work as always. And Karen, Katy & Scooby - guess what......I'm going on holiday.....to Ibiza!!!  Going with a friend from work - so girlie holiday. Should be lots of fun - hope there is lots of  . Have any of you got any holiday plans? Not much else going on with me really. Got a friend doing treatment at the moment - she got a BFP which is great, but then started bleeding. They think it was twins and one has come away, now waiting for scan to hopefully confirm there is still one heartbeat left. Its so horrible the waiting, but i am glad i am able to help her through it - as she puts it, until you have done IVF you just don't know how it makes you feel.... 

Anyway, sorry its been so long, but i do check up on you all most weeks.

Lots of luck to all the girls doing treatment now or about to start   

Sally
XX


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Cannot belive we will be in May on Friday  - this year is flying by......please please bring on the .

Found out yesterday that a friend of mine who went through tx at Care at the same time as us is expecting twins. Am so please for her but felt abit down wondering if/when it will be our turn....is this normal behaviour? as I felt sooo guilty for thinking like that 

Am counting the weeks until half term - had a run in with the head of my division at college about my leave as she made a comment about me taking holidays in term time which she knows full well was for tx! Was so peeved off with her - it's not like we chose the route of IF. Honestly some people just don't understand - told her that I could have taken sick leave and asked which she would prefer  I only had 1 weeks leave to go through the whole thing and was back at work 3 days after ET! Next time will think about me not work.

Rant over - sorry had to get it off my chest.

Sally  - When do you go on your girlie hol? Ibiza is fab went when I was young, free and single but have always vowed to go back with dh, just not got round to it yet. Whereabouts are you going? Am sure there will be plenty of 

Nicola - hope EC went well for you and that you got lots of lovely eggies. Hope you chilling out and getting ready for ET - then you can relax and enoy being PUPO 

Tiny - how are you and lil bean? Not long until your scan, bet you sooo looking forward to it 

Katy  - How did the wedding and your mums birthday go? Hope the weather was on your side 

Karen - how are you all, has Thomas crawled again? 

Scooby  - hope you and Zac are well 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well  - am off to have an early night



Luv
Kelly
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya peeps

Kelly- as much as we are happy for our friends when they get pregnant it still hurts doesn't it.  

Hope you are all doing ok.    

I cannot believe how much e/c hurt. I had the drugs etc... but when they injected the local anesthetic i felt wide awake. It was very painful, think i almost cut D's circulation off   

I had a mainly empty follies. Was gutted. I'd had about 7 or 8 empty ones when they found an egg. Everyone cheered. Dr Shaker said it could be due to my endo/operations why i didn't respone well as had lots of follies but they were empty. He is hopeful that if we do have to try again that i will get more eggs.

I had 2 eggs collected and both fertilised but one was abnormal  
Having our one little embie put back tomorrow at 3. 
Dh has named him Ricky   After Ricky Hattern as he says he's a little fighter already  

Did any off you have only one embie put back or know of anyone who did and went on to get a bfp.

Am trying to stay positive but does it mean our chances of a pregnany are realy low since having the one embie back.

Will log on tomorrow when i am pupo.

Keep thinking that when they ring tomorrow embie will not be ok.
Nothing else can go wrong overnite can it

Take care

nicola x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Nicola,

Sorry to hear you had a bad time with EC -  that your one embie is okay and that you are, good luck for ET. Remember it only takes one, just make sure you:



and let dh run around after you.

I read this diary - it is under IVF treatment diaries and she had a BFP with 1 et - Re: jen83's 2nd fresh ivf cycle, buresslin, menupur and accupuncture feb/march 09.

Chat Soon 
Luv
Kelly 
xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG....cannot believe I am going to write this, you will probably all think I am  .

Our review went well and thankfully Doncaster will fund the FET and another fresh cycle, should we need it. The Dr said that he is happy for us to go as soon as possible soooo we are going ahead. Got to ring the clinic when my period starts - it's due on Monday and then take it from there. He explained the procedure so we know that none of the     may make it but they may so we thought whats the point in waiting.

Do you think we are rushing into it?

We have decided not to tell anyone this time round, not even work. As I found it really difficult to tell people when it didn't work last time. Plus the girl who sits next to me has just got married and has her & dh are now trying for a baby and like most people that I tell about this I am sure she will be preggers soon - sorry if this sounds so bitter but it has happened so many times in the past and just needed to vent it somewhere.

Will be back for personals soon - have popped on at work whilst the office is quiet.

Chat soon 
Luv 
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning

Kelly- I don't think is too soon if you feel ready and the clinic are behind you then go for it.

Our little embie is on board.
Its a grade 2, 7 cell. 
Just    it sticks.

Hope everyone else is ok

nicola x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Nicola - this could be your lucky one, keeping my  for you



and



Sent your way

Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Nicola - PUPO lady    Love and sticky vibes to your lovely strong embie


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nicola
Just to wish you the very best of luck on your 2ww - I know how made they drive you - seems to have happened so quickly!!    

Hi to everyone, I really need to try and catch up but just about to leave work, saw the midwife this morning and she was great and very empathatic about how we have got here - she said if I want to see her more just to let her know and she is happy to see me. Roll on Tuesday!!!

Love to all
Will try with more personals later. 
Tiny xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sorry i've not been around for a bit, had an awful week because J & L both had gastroenteritis and poor L had to spend a night in hospital with dehydration because she couldn't keep anything down, not even water. Fingers crossed they seem to be over the worst of it now.

Kelly - I don't think its too soon hun if you feel ready for it. On our FET we had 4 frosties and 3 survived (one had lost half its cells though so wasn't much good). It's a much less stressful cycle doing FET and i honestly believe that any embies that survive being frozen then thawed must be strong ones. Fingers crossed FET works for you like it did for us.

Nicola - Sending lots of positive vibes your way             , that embie is a strong one and its going to get you a lovely BFP.

Tiny - Glad you've got a lovely midwife, hope tuesday comes round quickly so you can see your lovely bub/s.

Karen - Thats fantastic news about Thomas crawling - gosh hes really forward for his age, bet you've got a little genious on your hands. My 2 have only just started to attempt to crawl although they're not that interested, would rather pull themselves up and walk along the furniture, reckon it will be a while before they walk independantly though - bet your Thomas will walk before them.

Katy - How are you and Alex doing?

Sally - Hope you enjoy your holiday in Ibiza hun, you deserve a nice break with all the work you do.

Scooby - How are you and Zac? Is he still teething? Got a molar coming here and its not pleasant.

Prue - Hiya hun, how are you doing?

Hiya to everyone else too, sorry if i've missed anyone. Can't wait for the weekend, going out for a friends hen do on saturday night and its the first time ive been out in yonks, then its my best friends little boys christening on Sunday so looking forward to that. Then the saturday after that its my little bubs first birthday - where does the time go?

Love Leanne x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello
Sorry didn't do any personals earlier, been a bit demented today. Thomas is in another growth spurt and done nothing but eat booby all day and every hour all last night and one of cats had to go to vets for a heart scan today (she is fine though, low grade heart murmur), also went swimming this morning so a bit hectic. Off up to bed soon and hope Thomas will let me sleep more tonight although he has scoffed a full slice of bread and butter and sucked some pasta in tomato for his supper I doubt he will want less milk somehow  

Leanne - how awful about your poor babies, you must have been scared to death about your poor little girl.  I hope they are ok now. Some babies just skip crawling anyway don't they and go straight to walking, sounds like yours will be doing that.  I can't believe they are gonna be 1 so soon, time has flown by so quickly.

Tiny - That's brill you having a lovely midwife. I got to see the same one all the way through and she was lovely, hope you do too.  Wow only 5 days to go to your scan and then you will see your bubs little heartbeat (s!).  Can't wait to hear all about it.  Just think that heart will be beating now and will beat continuously for the rest of his or her life  

Kelly - Great, go for it if the clinic say its ok.  We didn't have any frosties and waited 6 months between our 2 treatments but in future I would go quicker, if you feel ready then go for it.  I only told a couple of people both cycles because I think it would be so hard telling people if it didn't work as they would be all sympathetic and I hate sympathy (well not from the guys on here, only from people who don't know what it's like) 

Scooby and Katy - Hi you two, have already pm'd you both as couldn't make it for coffee today so will just say goodnight! 

Sally - Ibiza eh you little raver!  When you going? Have a lovely time and don't be getting up to too much mischief!  We are going to Greece (Kefalonia) in June for a week, same place we went a couple of years ago, I was downregging for first time while we were there (and had to jab on the plane!) but it's a lovely family run little place. 

Nicola - Already sent you some pos vibes for your lovely embie but have a few more     hoping he/she is bedding down comfy for the next 9 months.

Sorry if forgotten anyone, must go to bed now as Thomas is crying. Yes he is still doing his tiny crawling thing still, he is doing so well.
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

for your advice. I was worried about going ahead with June period as we are sooo busy - got a christening, mums 50th birthday and her party. However, now I have thought about it I think it would be good to be busy to keep my mind off it 

At work at the mo so will be back on later to do personals 

Chat soon 
Luv 
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies

Just a flying visit to say hello, DH has just had to take L to the doctors she got a high temp and her cough has got worse, poor mite, but she is still ok'ish in herself, yesterday afternoon she was inconsolable, but last night even with a high temp she was chuckling on our bed.

Like I say just wanted to nip on to say hi, as its been a while since I last checked in with you, sending you all a big dose of         

will pop back in a bit and attempt some personals, Maisie has wriggled out of her dungarees, and is currently mimicing a sky diver on her play mat, so best re dress her.

xxxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya

Leanne- sorry your girls have been poorly. really hope they both pick up soon. Must have been really worrying for you   

TQ- Sorry you have a poorly little one too, hope she is ok.

Kelly- glad you are going for it, like you say will be good to keep occupied at the same time.

Karen- Thomas is a proper guzzler ain't he    Bless him.
Did you manage to get some sleep.
Thanks for your positive vibes, keep 'em coming please   

Katy, Sally, Scooby- Hope your all ok

Tiny- how are you feeling, has being pregnant sunk in yet.

Hi to anyone i have missed.  

Have had some niggles this morning. Think it could be wind   Or maybe my ovaries settling.
Is this normal

Keep talking to beanie. Well, ricky   
Dh is too, and saying goodbye to him in a morning.
Need this to work as now DH has dropped his barrier to all the ivf thing i don't want him to hurt if it don't.
I will go to pieces but its harder when your fella is upset.

PMA anyhow, Ricky is here to stay     

Take care

nicola x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Just wanted to pop on and say:



Got the hangover from hell......can't even remember getting home last night, neither can dh  It was my last blow out before I get back on the rollercoaster for FET.

Can anyone give me any hints & tips on what to do this time round?

Will be back to do personals when my head is in a better state . Me thinks it is a duvet day today!

Chat Soon 
Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick one,

Nicola ~ Sorry not got on before, just wanted to say lots and lots of luck for your 2ww! How are you doing? Ricky definately sounds like a little fighter,  hopefully he will be snuggling down and getting nice and comfy. Sending you lots of   

Kelly  ~ How are you doing hun? Hows the hang over?!  Great news about starting again soon, if you feel ready then go for it. I hada fet too, so when I think about some tips I'll pop back on. 

Tiny ~ Hope you are okay and taking it easy when you can. 

Karen ~ Thanks for pm hun, I will reply when I have a min tomorrow, hope you and Thomas are ok, and your little cat too.

Leanne ~ Gosh hope your little ones have recovered, that sounds nasty, how are they doing?

T.Q ~ How are you? How is Lily doing now?

Scooby ~ Lovely to see you both the other day. Hows the conservatory coming on?

Sally ~ Good to hear from you. Wow that holiday sounds great, you will be well ready for a break! Havent been to Ibizia before. When do you go?

Hello to everyone else.

Not nice news from me...me and Alex were in a car accident yesterday.  Thankfully we are ok, Alex hasnt got a mark on him but I have a lot of cuts and bruises- but it could have ben a lot lot worse.  I was travelling down an a road doing about 60mph when another car just pulled out of a side road right in my path and I crashed straight into her. My car spun off the road and ended up on its side in a ditch, but thankfully people helped me and Alex out and we were ok, the other driver had to be cut out her car and has a bad head injury and is still in hospital. We are waiting to hear how she is. They said she should be okay. Alex and I got the all clear at hospital and got my cuts treated. Both cars are total write-offs, but as long as we are all ok that doesnt matter. I'm still in a bit off shock and the police have said we're lucky to be ok after such a high impact crash. Cant believe she didnt see me and just pulled straight out. 

Well have to go, dp has made me a lovely tea, and I have lots of lovely tablets to take (for whiplash nothing else )

Love to you all

Katy. xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

GOSH Katy - what an awful thing to happen, so glad you are both OK, take it easy, sounds like you were quite battered around. It must have been really frightening.   to you and Alex. Get some TLC. 

Hi to everyone else, will do personals soon, promise!! 
Tiny

Good luck to Nicola   
xx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG Katie! Glad you and Alex are okay, must have really shook you up   . Take it easy xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG Katy, how awful - so glad you are both ok    yo  must have been so scared


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Katy- Must have been truly terrifying for you. I have been in an accident myself and know how scary it is. At least you only have cuts and bruises, they soon heal hunny. Also, goes to show how good the baby seat is too. Big   and hope you start to feel better soon. Hope the lady is ok too.

Hi Tiny, Kelly, Kare and everyone else.

Am not feeling too positive today.
Just feel like it ain't going to work.
Worried that i have not got any eggies left either to try again as only got 2 this time and one of them was abnormal.
Says it all really.

Sorry, shouldn't be moaning really, at least i am ok.
Just feel like i can't the future without children for me and DH.
Think life is so cruel sometimes.

Take care

Hopefully will be a happier nikki next time


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hang on in there Nicola, you are doing really well, don't lose hope now.  I thought a lot about the awful possiblity of never being a mummy while having treatments and it is such a horrible thought. Try and keep it out of your mind  

You have been through so much to get to this point and although nobody knows if it will work this time we all hope it does work and are here for you        Each treatment is different - and anyway you might not need another one!  Believe me when it does work you will appreciate your baby so much, everything you have gone through will be well worth it xxx 

Hope you are relaxing in bed scoffing brazil nuts


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Karen

Am relaxing yes, healthy eating is not going too good.
Having lollies, along with brazil nuts  

Is really hard to be positve all the time.

Hope you and thomas and hubby are ok

nicola x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Thank you so much for your kind words, hugs and pm's. It means a lot.

I'm doing okay, the bruises are really coming out now, appearing everywhere. I'm pretty sore but trying not to complain. Just feel so lucky that the little guy isnt injured. Still waiting to hear how the lady is. Hope she's alright. Bit tearful atm, but guess thats shock too.

Nicola ~ Just wanted to send you and Ricky some      I know how hard it can be to stay positive. You've come so far,   its your time hun. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

What typical BHM weather!

Katy - it is understandable for you to be tearful, you will still be recovering from the shock of being in the accident  I crashed into the back of a car in December last year and still get shook up when someone in front of me breaks really quickly. Apparently, time is a great healer and with time it will become easier  Hope the cuts & bruises heal soon. Take care xxx

Nicola - I felt the exact same way as you do now - am sure that all of us on here have. However, Ricky maybe the one. I  that he is, as I know how upsetting it is (like most of the girls on here) to get a BFN. I wallowed for weeks and am still terrified of going through it again incase the same happens. Sometimes I become so obsessed about having a baby that I forget the reasons I wanted one in the first place and this has a negative effect on me and everyone around me.

To help me make sense of the nightmare that is IF I sat down and looked at my life and the things that I have in my life that make me happy (abit of a Pollyanna moment - what I had to be glad about): And I had these thoughts

I have a fantastic DH whom I love enormously, we have a fantatsic life together and should we be blessed with a baby that would complete our family. That is what I have always wanted a family of my own and if my family is not meant to consist of a little one then so be it at least I will still be loved.

If it does not work for us we can look back at life with no regrets and know that we have tried. We will still have each other and probably a lot of fur babies. We will spoil our nieces & nephews rotten and enjoy the family and friends that are in our lives, as there will be a time when they will not always be here.

We only get one shot at life and cannot let IF rule it forever, there has to be a time when we look at life and say 'lets close this chapter and move on to the next'. The biggest regret would be if you had never tried.



Hope this doesn't sound too preachy (if that is a word), but it was my way of coping. Am sure you will find a way too but hopefully you won't need to xxx

Tiny - is it your scan day tomorrow? How are you feeling? Hope you are taking care of yourselves xxx

Leanne  - how are your little ones doing? Hope they are feeling much better xxx

TQ  - how is Lily doing? Did you receive your Zita West book back, I posted it a while ago for you xx

Karen - how are you and Thomas? Is he crawling around much more? xx

Scooby - how is little Zac doing, keeping you busy I bet 

Hello to anyone I may have missed.

Take Care 
Chat soon 
Luv 
Kelly 
xxxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Kelly- your post was very sweet, thankyou.
Think we all get engrosed in things too much.
I am very lucky with my life too, just need to realise that a bit more.

Hope everyone else is ok today.

One thing, bit personal
Have got very veiny (.)(.)
I know this can be a good sign, but am I reading too much into this too early in 2ww

Take care

nicola x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Nicola, 

One thing that seems consistent from the diary's I have read and friends that I have who have children is that veiny boobs and also swollen boobs are a very good sign. The first sign that my bf was pregnant before she took a pg test was that her boobs looked like they had been pumped up overnight and she said they looked like spaghetti junction with the veins


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Kelly- they are really sore now too.
Felt like i was getting a/f earlier as had tummy pains.
Keeping up the PMA!!! that it could be implantaion pains.
Am 5 days since transfer so it could be couldn't it

Hope everyone else is doing ok

nicola x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie as i'm feeling a bit rough.

Katy - So sorry to hear about your accident hun, its understandable you being teary. Really glad that you and Alex escaped without too many injuries.

Nicola - Veiny boobs are good - its the only thing that was different about my second cycle and i sort of knew it had worked when they went veiny, sure enough it was a BFP. Good luck hunnie       .

Hi to everyone else, so sorry for lack of personals, i'll try to get back on tomorrow if i'm feeling a bit better.

Love Leanne x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hiya, 

Is anyone on ********?? Just reactivated my account so would love to add you all xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya everyone,

Tiny - How has your scan gone today? Good luck, thinking of you hun.

Kelly - I'm on ******** hun, i'm Leanne ***** - same profile pic as the one i've got on here.

Love Leanne x

Please PM personal information, this is a public forum


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Cheers Leanne will send you a req  

Tiny - hope the scan has gone well  

Nicola - how are you feeling today?

Hi to everyone else - really should stop sneaking on at work   

xxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya

I'm on ********, nicola c ******

Am not too good today.
A woman i know has just found out she is having twins through ivf. I am so happy for her, so why am i   . Don't think the tears are gonna stop.

Hope everyone else is ok

nicola x x

Please PM personal information, This is an public forum


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls a quickie from me
I will do more later - I know I am a bit bad at the moment with brief posts!!

Nicola - keep your chin up, there is no way of knowing at all, there really isn't, try and treat yourself - what about some Reiki? If you feel you are doing all you can within reason there really isn't anything else you can do    The 2ww is horrendous for such a mix of emotions just take care of yourself.  I cried loads when I used to hear of/read other people's BFPs - I think it is totally normal. Don't beat yourself up. 

thanks everyone for your good luck messages. 

We were in such a state this morning, I was   before we left thinking what if it has all gone wrong, we were in such a state when Sue called us through - she said how are you - we couldn't really answer. She was great when we burst into floods of   when she showed us a tiny little bean and said everything was as it should be and we could even see the little flickering heart - amazing and incredible, it is only about 5mm as well. We are so pleased and relieved, I just keep   and we have had such kind words from so many people, people are so kind. 

Leanne - hope you feel a bit better today. 
Anyway, going to go and spend a bit of time with DP and my progesterone pessary!!  and we are going to try and start enjoying it a little!
Love to all, will be back later
Tiny xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Tiny- glad all is ok hun.
Maybe now like you have said you can enjoy your pregnancy now hun. 
Take care


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi all

Just aa quickie, 

Ladybella - sent you a pm chuck did you not get it?, yes I got the book thanks, also sent you a pm with my name for ********.
Lily is on antibiotics for her cough, and Maisie is full of snot too, but they are doing better thanks, they are happy to play on their playmat now, maisie is fast asleep at the mo on it with lily playing next to her, so definatly on the mend.

Leanne  - how are your two chuck?

Katy - how are you doing?

tiny - sao glad you got to see the HB,    i remember that first scan like it was yesterday.

got to dash got a stinky bum that needs some attention (not mine  ) lily, can't leave her as she is a splatter bum. 
love to all those I have missed
xxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Nicola - I have sent you a friend request on **     to you the 2ww is the hardest part of all. 

Tiny  - so glad to hear that your lil bean is doing fine. Bet it was overwhelming seen the heartbeat on the screen - no wonder there was lots of tears of joy, you have waited so long for your dream to come true. Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy


TQ  - no sorry did not got your pm. Glad you received the book back safe and sound  I was worried I had read the text off it! I have also sent you a friend req on ** too. Glad to hear the twinnies are doing better 

Katy - how are you doing?  

Hi to everyone else - logging off soon to go home 

Speak to you soon 
Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Gosh it's quiet on here. Just a quick question from me.....

Can anyone tell me how late AF normally is after tx?

Hope you all well
See you soon 
Luv
Kelly
xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Kelly - My AF wasnt late after my BFN in fact i think it was a bit early but i know that a lot of people post that their AF is delayed, might just take a little bit of time for your hormones to get back to normal. Hope your body gets back to normal soon hun.

Love Leanne x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Will apologise for the me post before I get started, am hoping that you ladies can give me some advise on what to do?

A couple of weeks ago I confided in one of my cousins about our failed ICSI, as she kept asking why I had not been to see her and she thought I had fallen out with etc etc. Today I find out that she has now told everyone in the family about this! Which has put us in a situation beacuse my dad still doesn't know that we have had a failed cycle (if u read one of my earlier posts u will understand why we had not told him). I am so upset that our infertility has been used as gossip between my family members and really don't know what to do.
We are going to have to tell my dad because it is his side of the family and they will no doubt ask him something when they see him. I want to tell my cousin politely that what I told her was in confidance, which I assumed (stupidly) that she would have realised what with it being a sensitive subject on all, and that I would not like to discuss this matter ever again. I know that my family care about us but really don't want this to be a discussion topic. I know I should have kept my stupid mouth shut and just want to scream  

Sorry about no personals just needed to get this out.

Luv
Kelly
xxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Kelly    
Sorry that you are going through this - it was very insensitive of your cousin to discuss at all - at least she should have either asked you or checked with you first. You always assume that people you trust with such sensitive information will keep it to themselves. I haven't seen your earlier post about your Dad but it seems you are now going to have to tell him - as you say it will be worse if he hears it elsewhere. She hasn't really left you with much choice though. I think you do need to tell your cousin what you think and how awkward this has made things so that she knows. 

I hope that your family are appropriately sensitive with you, I am sure they will be. 
I hope it is all as OK as it can be. 
Tiny xxxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Hope you keeping well - managed to sort by problem out and my cousin was major upset as she didn't think about how it would upset us talking about our tx. All is good so going to chill out and get ready for fet  

See you all soon 
Luv
Kelly
xxx


----------



## ang1 (Jun 26, 2006)

awaiting 2nd scan this thursday..... its a nightmare of a rollercoaster as my blood results were lower than they wanted but the numbers they go on are only a guide arent they!!!!!!

anyhow they told me to expect the worst and the best thing for me would be to have a bleed then i would know either way - anyhow ----- no bleed so far and i will be 7weeks pregnant on thursday when i have 2nd scan...... fingers, toes and eyes etc crossed!!!!!!  hang on in there little one xx

         


ang


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

for your scan on Thursday ang


----------



## ang1 (Jun 26, 2006)

thanks for your     

will keep you posted...... am realy scared about the scan on thursday i want to know but then if its nt good news i will be in bits.........


Ang


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Well AF has arrived today and my cold has finally cleared up, so feeling more human  

How is everyone? It's very quiet on here

See you all soon
Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya

Hope everyone is ok

Just a quickie today.

started spotting so a/f is on her way.
Done a test early, bfn  WHY!!!!!    
Gutted doesn't describe it


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Nicola - Aww hun i'm so sorry - please still test on official test day though as i've known people to still get a BFP even with bleeding. Sending massive hugs your way though  , i know how devastated you must be feeling right now as i started bleeding 3 days before test day on my first cycle - thinking of you and your dh  .

Love Leanne x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks leanne

Am testing again in the morning, not holding out much hope though x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hunnie. Has the bleeding gotten any worse or is it still just spotting?  

Love Leanne x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

is more than just spotting but not flooding either


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Nicola   
I so hope it is just a little bit of spotting - there are lots of people who have some spotting or even bleeding as Leanne says but get BFPs but I know how it feels and how devastating it is. Are you on any drugs at all? Did you phone the clinic to see what they would advise? 
I am   everything that it isn't AF. 
Lots of    and     vibes. 
Tiny xxxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi All 
Just a quicky from me as full of cold so not in a chatty mood! and waiting for DH to bring me a mucky macs (mcdonalds!), also doing first night of thomas in his own room so driving myself crazy with baby monitor waiting for him to scream! He seems to be having best sleep he's had ever at the moment! 

Nicola, have pm'd you earlier deary, loads of love to you, so sorry, hope you know we are all here for you whenever you need us, really hope things change before test date. I had bright red spotting at 12 days post ec which was implantation xxx 

Hi Leanne, have posted controlled crying query on sleep board if you can help as I know it worked for you xxx

Ang - Good luck with scan. I never even had a blood test, ignorance is bliss and all that, so try not to worry, good luck for scan xxx

Hi all my other lovely ladies Scooby, Katy, Kelly, TQ, Tiny, Sally, anyone I have forgotten.
Bye for now 
Karen
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thankyou all  

I rang care this morning when i started with orange/yellowy spotting.
They said to just try not to worry. Like you can do that   

Will just continue to take the pessaries till test day, can't see that it will hurt.
Am testing again in the morning, fingers crossed


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

How are you doing this morning Nicola? Sending you big hugs hunnie  . Thinking of you.

Love Leanne x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All,

Nicola -  that it is implantation spotting  . I didn't make it to test date as AF arrived 3 days before and boy did I know she was here. From what you have said it is not that bad so really hoping that the lil one is snuggling in 

Karen - hope your cold goes  I have just shook mine off after feeling poop since Friday. Maccy D's sounds like good medicine  How did Thomas go with his first night in his own room?

Tiny, Katie, Leanne, Scooby, TQ, Sally, Ang and anyone I may have missed 

See you all soon 
Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Nicola ~ Are you aright hun? Sending you massive hugs   did you test again? Praying its implantation and not af. thinking of you. xxx

Ladybella ~ Glad you are feeling better and af has arrived (when do we ever say that one ) Have you starting jabbing then. You will hopefully find this fet a lot quicker and less stressful than your full cycle which is good.  Sending you lots of    to start you off. xxx

Tiny  ~ How are you and your little bean? Hope you are feeling ok. 

Karen ~ Wow, how did you get on last night then mummy? How did Thomas sleep? Bet you were so nervous. It's a big step to take.  I finally dropped Alex's dream feed the other night, I too was worried bout him going hungry, as he's not taking a lot during the day atm, but he's been really good and just slept right through. Hope Thomas is doing this soon too. You will feel brilliant getting a full nights sleep! 

Ang ~ How did you get on today? Hope your hcg levels have risen.   

Leanne ~ How are you and Lola and Jayden doing?

Hope everyone else is ok. Just a quick one, trying to get tea on, puree Alex's tea and keep him out of mischeif.

All ok here. Just trying to sort out insurance etc from the crash, and hire cars etc, hate not having a car.  The lady is doing well, and had admitted responsibility so trying to get back on track now. 

Love to you all.

Katy.

xxxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi. Just a quickie as on mobile. Not good  news. Bleeding continued through the Nite. Phoned care this morning. Told to stop pessaries. So all over now. Got review appointment 1st june. Sorry for no personals. Will try and get on later. Take care. As always. Thankyou for your support x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

So sorry Nicola, we are here for you when you need us, take your time xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry Nicola, I was so hoping this wouldn't be the outcome.


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Nicola  

So sorry to hear your news was really  that it had worked for you. Take Care xxx

Katy - Not starting fet until next cycle thankfully, hopefully give me time to shift some poundage  Glad you feeling a little better after the crash, hopefully insurance stuff will get sorted out quickly for you. Are you on ********, would love to add you as a friend, is great to put faces to names 

Tiny  - You too if you are on **. Swore I would not become addicted again but its hard to resist the games. Am sitting on my  too much, which is why it is spreading  need to stop exercising my fingers and get my body shifting . Hope you are keeping well, when is your next scan booked in for?

Karen - hope the cold is getting better 

Hello to all you Sheffield Care Girlies xxx

See you all soon 
luv
Kelly
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Nicola ~ I'm so sorry to read your news sweetheart. I know how devastating it is. It's an awful feeling, we will look afer you.  Take good care of you and dh, we are all here for you. Big hugs to you both. xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Nicola


Luv 
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hello ladies

Just wanted to pop in say hello and send you all my love and a big  .

I have not fortgotten you and I am trying to read, just got alot on plate at the mo, Maisie was fitted with her hip brace on wednesday and life is a bit stressful and emtional at the moment, but we are holding up ok, and frantically buying new buggies chairs etc to help her.

Well best crack on, don't get much time these days as poor thing wants lots of cuddles.  Lily is handling it really well, not showing any jealousy at her sister having a fair bit more attention then her, she is great bless her, she will probably be fitted with her glasses in 3 months.

Love to you all.
xxxx


----------



## ang1 (Jun 26, 2006)

its all over.

scan yesterday showed empty sac (7weeks +3) 

no bleeding yet but think we will prob go for the tablets and then have to go into hosp for the day til it comes away.

im not sure what to expect really - i always have very very heavy periods and lots of pain so not looking forward to that again!!!! but what will happen and what will i see?  sorry if TMI.

a very sad Ang and her partner.........


i dont wanna try again - cant do with the hasstle of going back and forwrd for scans bloods etc  we have one little girl born from IVF so we are lucky but i really cant go through all this again - i know its early to decide but i am 38 now and never expected to be an "older" mum..... it may be ok for some people but not for me...... 

ang


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Really do not know what to say Ang.

Take Care of yourself & dh xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh no how awful, I am so so sorry Ang


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry Ang


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

so sorry ang, really wish I could find some words to ease yourt pain   were here for you chuck. You and your DP take great care. Sending you our love.
xxxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Ang - So, so sorry hunnie for what you are going through, life can be so cruel sometimes. Thinking of you and your dh   .

Love Leanne x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Ang- so sorry for you hunny.
Like the others hgave said, here when you need us


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

My it is quiet on here, eveyone must be busy busy busy  Hope everyone is keeping well 

I too am v v busy at work, but try and take 5 each day to have my daily FF fix 

Got our appointment at Care a week today to discuss fet. However, have decided to ask if I can start with my July period instead of my next one. Would not be able to get the time off work as it is one of the busiest times of the year at work.

Well better be off 
See you all soon
Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello! 
Yes it is very quiet on here - shame on us we have gone onto the second page    I must admit I have been on ******** more than here and also on my Nintendo DS, addicted to a new game    Thomas is sleeping lovely now and I got on the Uni course I wanted and found him a great childminder so all is well with me. DH has got Tues off as well as Mon so have him home for 4 days now which will be nice. Only 3 weeks till we go on our hols to Greece as well, can't wait.

Kelly - Good luck with your app next week, I'm sure they will let you go in July - although I think they used to have a summer break in Aug, not sure when or if they still do, hopefully won't affect your treatment.  Give my love to your frosties  

Ang - Hope you are doing ok  

TQ  - Hope you and your girlies are ok, sorry Maisie having such a tough time, you are doing so well looking after them bless you xxx 

Nicola - How are you deary? Doing ok?    Hope you are treating yourself. Not long to your review app and you can regroup and plan your next move   

Hi Katy, Leanne, Scooby, Sally, Tiny - Hope I haven't forgotten anyone, I am ready for bedn so not very alert.

Poor poor poor baby P, have just been watching the news and it makes me cry so much to hear his injuries again and again and see his sweet face on that photo. That mother, stepdad and lodger should have got a lot more time than they did the evil pigs. 

Love to all 
Karen
xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies 

I am very new to all this and looking to start IVF with Care in Sheffield, could anyone let me know their experiences ? I am really really nervous about injections and I think the EC scare me the most, I dont think Care offer GA just sedation, a bit of background about me. 

I am 42 DH 35 I remarried 4 years ago and I have 4 children to previous partner all now grown up, DS 23 DS 21 DD 20 DS 15 I was sterilised 15 years ago something I wich I had never agreed too, my new hubby is fantastic and would love a child of his own, I would never not give him that chance, so here I am very nervous I also feel quite silly that I know so little about the procedure.

Care in Sheffield held an open night last week which we attended and it was very informative, I really need your help on what to do I did consider going abroad as im getting on a bit I know the success rates are low, 

Thank you Ladies 

Love & Stuff 
Mel


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls, Finally got a min to pop on and see how you all are

Melstev..BB ~ Hello and welcome! You've come to the right place  Hope we can help...It's really normal to feel nervous before you start out, its a big thing to go through, but the fantastic thing about Care is that they really will look after you (as will the girls on here ) I understand how you feel about the injections, I was really anxious too on my first cycle, but once I'd done the first one or two, they became easy and almost second nature. Maybe your husband could help if you're really nervous? Ooh e/c... I was absolutely petrified about this part (I must just tell you before I came to care I'd had 3 ivf cycles at another clinic and the e/c were bloomin awful  So When I started at Care I was terrified too) But Dr Shaker really put me at ease, said he'd give me extra local anesthetic (which he did) and we'd just take it really slowly, and do you know what it was great, I had gas and air too, lovely music playing in the background, lovely nurse holding one hand, dp the other hand and it was over before I knew it, and I had a lot of follies to drain too.  Hope this puts your mind at rest a bit, I know if you're really nervous about e/c you can go to Care Nottingham for the e/c and e/t part of your treatment as you can have GA there I think. I'm sure the other girls on here will you give you their experiences too. If there's anything else you want to know, just ask away.  Look forward to chatting with you.

Kelly ~ Hello lovely how are you doing? Good luck for you appt this week, yeah I'm sure they'll be no prob starting in July, do you work in school? will you have the summer hols off? I did one of my cycles in the summer hols once, and it was a lot easier than trying to work appts around work etc and had lots of time just to chill which was good. 

Nicola  ~ Hiya hun how are you? How did you get on at your follow up appt?

Karen and Thomas ~ How are you both today? Thomas you are such a clever boy sleeping for you mummy! And I bet you'll love going to the childminders and playing with all those other children and new toys. Are you looking forward to starting at Uni mummy? While I'm not teacher trained as such I'm used to working in schools (well as you know ), curriculum, planning, ofsted etc (birth to 5) so if there's anything I can help you with if you cover that age just shout. 

Tiny ~ How are you doing? Hope you're feeling well and are enjoying a nice rest this half term. 

Hi T.Q  ~ How are you and the girls? Hope little Maisie is doing ok with the brace. How's Lily?

Hi Leanne ~ How are you doing? How are Lola and Jayden?

Hi Sally  if you're about, How are you?

Everything ok this end, Alex really growing up quickly. Can'y believe he's almost 8 months. He's finally got his first teeth.  where does the time go. We've just ordered daddy's father's day present... some silver cufflinks with Alex's fingerprint engraved in them. They look so sweet hope he likes them.

Anyone watching Britains got Talent? I say britain... you say talent!!!!  got that darn song in my head!!!

Chat soon.

Love Katy. xxxxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Thank you Katy I really appreciate your response to my post so quickly.

I will be asking lots of questions if thats ok with you ? Care have told me that they close for 2 weeks in August as Im away in June for a week and July for the week treatment will probably start in September which seems like a lifetime away !!!!!! 

Im really impatient I would start tomorrow if I could   I will keep you posted thanks again for your speedy response and reassurance

Love & Stuff 
Mel


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Mel -  welcome to Sheffield - as you can see there are quite a lot of success stories and really positive comments and I can only add to those. The staff have been great, Dr Shaker and the nurses are all really kind and helpful. I have always had a needle paranoia so to be honest this felt like my worst nightmare at the time - I have had hypno etc. etc. to help. My DP did all my jabs and was great, I just couldn't face them but most people do and find it fine once you get into them and I am sure you will too. The training is very good and there are some good vids on YouTube as well! 
I didn't feel that I could face EC without sedation and actually went to Nott for that part so that I could be sedated - it means that ET is done there as well but I found Nottingham great and really caring too so that is an option but most people do seem to cope OK. Good luck. 

Hi Katy - yes enjoying half term - always feels weird when one of the days is a bank holiday. Chilling a bit and catching up on sleep. Had my blood today for the nuchal scan we have decided to have in a couple of weeks time so posted that off to the clinic in Leeds. I am seeing the midwife again on Thur just for reassurance, I don't feel particularly pregnant and she was great at saying come and see me even for reassurance so I am - I am secretly hoping she might look for the heartbeat as that would be big reassurance. I bought a doppler and think I may have found it but it isn't that clear and I am not that confident. 10th June is a long while to wait - I would love another scan but it doesn't seem an option. 
That sounds a gorgeous pressie - my DP wears cufflinks - I will have to remember that one (fingers crossed all goes well  ) 8 months - time flies so fast doesn't it? 

Ang - hope you are OK  

Kelly - how are you? Loving your pics!  July will come around so quickly if they agree to that - good luck. 

TQ and Leanne - how are your little girls? How is the brace going TQ? Such a brave little girl. 

Karen - what course are you doing? Sorry probably missed reading that. If I can help at all please shout up. 

Nicola - how are you? Counting the days I am sure. 

I hope I have mentioned everyone, Hi to anyone I have missed
Love
Tiny xx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Tiny 

First of all congratulations !!!! excellent well done  ..
Thank you for responding to my post I really appreciate it, do you know if General Anesthetic is available in Nottingham ? or is it just sedation ? Its noce to know im not the only one who has this phobia ... We hope to have our first consultation on the 9th of June at Sheffield fingers crossed we may be able to start in September due to holiday commitments  June and July and Care Sheffield close for 2 weeks in August.

I will keep you posted and again well done !!!!

Love & Stuff 

Mel


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello chickys 

Aw don't you just love Stavros Flatley!  Hope they win the whole thing. I just love how that kid dances  

Mel - Hello, a big welcome to you, glad you are joining us.  As the others have said, Care are brill, everyone there is really nice. The injections are fine once you have done the first couple but you can always shut your eyes and get someone else to do em if you prefer.  When you have the injection training the nurse gets you to inject some water and you will be so surprised -the needles are tiny and it honestly doesn't hurt (the odd one may sting a bit if you catch a sensitive bit that's all). 
EC does hurt a bit I can't lie but they are all lovely and the tamazepam (sp?) is nice! It only hurts intermittently while he drains each follie and it was not bad enough to make me yell or anything, just cringe and grit my teeth a bit. But when they say they have got another egg it is worth it. You just have to keep that in mind while it is going on.  Ask us anything you want, I love to witter on so will be pleased to answer questions! 

Tiny - How's it going pregnant one? It is strange at first not feeling pregnant but as your bump grows and grows and people start being extra nice to you, it will sink in then! and when you feel kicks then it really hits you!  Have as many scans as you want, just go to Leeds Screening Centre or somewhere similar (is that where you are going for nuchal anyway?). They charge about £75 from what I can remember for a standard scan and you get loads of pics. (although at 12 weeks they said I was probably having a girl and I was having a boy -confirmed boy at 20 weeks by NHS- they shouldn't have tried to determine the sex so early). I think you should put a ticker on so we can see how many weeks you are and can keep track    In answer to your question I have got a place on PGCE at Uni of Leeds (Secondary Biology)   I had an interview last week and heard on Fri I have got a place. 

Katy -  Yes am looking forward to starting Uni although will cry my eyes out when have to leave my Thomas. He is going to childminder a day or two a week from August so I can make sure he settles ok before I start leaving him full time. Hope he likes it, she has a few little boys so he will have some "big brothers" which should be good for him. Those cufflinks sound absolutely gorgeous, what a lovely idea.  Thanks for your offer of help re teaching etc, I am sure I will give you a shout xxx 

Kelly - Hello, how are you doing deary? What are you up to, besides working hard (and nipping on here!)

Ang - How are you? hope you are doing ok  

Leanne - Love the pics of your sweeties on **, they are so gorgeous. L looks just like you and J just like your DH, isn't it great you both have a mini-me!    They look so different from each other as well with their hair as well don't they.  Thomas is a little baldy like J, I wonder when he will get some hair bless him. 

TQ - How are you and your lovely girls? How is the brace thing going for lovely Maisie? Hope you are all ok xxx 

Nicola - How are you doing?    You got any plans for the summer? 

Scooby - Hello, looking forward to seeing you at mine next week. Will have to keep this house tidy! DH just had a lay-off day so managed to get house sorted again but never lasts long. 

Sally - Hi Stranger, how are you? Still working hard? Any wild nights out to report?  

Well must go, DH nagging me to go up to bed now...hope I haven't missed anyone   
Night all 
K
xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

to the thread Mel. Am at Care Sheffield and even though had a BFN on 1st ICSI cannot fault the nurses and Dr S, they are all fantastic and really supportive. I found EC uncomfortable but not unbearable, however, as Tiny has mentioned you could opt to go to Notts for EC & ET. Best to do what makes you feel comfortable 

 Good Luck with starting uni, you will be kept busy with your studies, Thomas and dh. I am going to apply to Huddersfield in January with a view to starting Sept 2010 - they do a degree in Learner Support so am applying to do that all being well with  and that 

 can understand that it all feels unreal at this minute in time but am sure that once you start to feel the little bubs move around you will be overwhelmed  One of my friends never fekt her baby move until she was about 7 months pg, she went for extra scans as they were worried but the little one was just being lazy. Maybe you could pay for the scan that Karen mentioned just to put your mind at ease. Take Care xx

 Those silver cufflinks sound absolutley beautiful. Great to hear that you are all doing okay and that Alex has got his first teeth through. I work in college term time only as Learner Support - supporting students who have special educational needs, was supposed to have the 6 weeks off but have put in for some overtime for 4 weeks so only going to get a week either side off. However, the overtime I put in for is only part time doing some admin duties so nothing too stressful.

 being keeping up with you on ******** - my how your gorgeous twinnies are coming on bless them xx

 how are you doing hun? Hope you keeping well.

Hope everyone else is keeping well.

I went out with the girlies on Sunday night and drank a little too much  paid the price for it on bank hol monday and yesterday, slowly recovering  Also managed to sunburn my feet and ankles on Sunday which was soooo painful - my excuse for drinking all the alcohol was to numb the pain. 
Have been  every morning apart from Monday as I may have dronwed myself. Trying to keep myself active as the failure of the last tx has been driving me mad and all people keep saying is 'if it doesn't work you can always adopt' and unfortunately that is not something that I want to do otherwise I wouldn't even be putting myself through all this. Sorry for the little rant there.

See you all soon 
Take Care
Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Gosh Kelly I know what that is like, loads of people said that to me when my first ICSI didn't work..."You could always adopt" or "Have you considered adoption?"...or "You are so lucky having a nice house and job and husband you should be thankful for what you have got!"  And all this from people who have children just by having sex! Oh the luxury...


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Kelly 

Thank you for the big welcome its greatly appreciated xxxx our first appointment (consultation is on the 9th June at Sheffield) has anyone any ideas on what happens and If what blood tests could I ask my doc for in advance ? Im getting really confused by all of the abbreviations lol its driving me nuts not understanding. 
Again thank you Kelly 

Love & Stuff 
Mel 
xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Mel
At the consultation Doc Shaker just asks lots of questions about your health. history etc, looks at your notes if you have been referred and looks at any tests you have both had previously. He talks you through what the treatment involves and timings and writes a prescription for your drugs. He didn't examine me physically but I think I was booked in to see a nurse for a vaginal ultrasound to check I was ovulating as my cycle was irregular so they could never catch me on day 21 for progesterone test at my gyno.  The nurse also weighed me and measured my height to check BMI.  They will do an up to date LH and FSH blood test which needs to be done on about day 3 of your cycle - had mine done by nurse at my GP surgery and day 21 progesterone blood test to check ovulation. You need to prove you have rubella immunity (another blood test GP can do), also best to get tested for std's as I think they need to know you are clear of chlamydia etc (my gp did swab before I was referred). Care did a blood test for HIV on both partners and Hepatitis on both when I had injection training later (HIV has to have tested within a certain time before your treatment, 6 months I think but could be wrong). They will want to test your DHs sperm and charge for test so if you want to  save cash you could get semen analysis on NHS through GP and get them to send results to Care (but results take weeks so can do quicker through Care)
May have forgotten some things, others may add 

Hope this helps
Karen
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya peeps

Sorry have been awol for a bit, I do still find it hard coming on here for some reason  

Mel- welcome to the thread hun, wishing you lots of luck  
I was scared off the whole thing, I found the injections ok and like you i was petrified.
I did find e/c and e/t painfull but i have had several surgeries so they said this is why i experienced pain.
I would definately ask for extra pain relief if you are worried.

Kelly- How'd your appt go, was it today??
I love the pictures you put on, i can't do them   

Karen- what are you studying at uni?

Katy- hope you are all ok hun

Scooby, sally, Tiny, Leanne and Ash- Hope you are all doing ok  

Well, we had a lovely weekend away. Screamed alot on the rides  
Had a few tears as had a few drinks and brought out the tears 

Got our review on monday. Will they tell us about our next tx and if they plan to change anything.
I feel so scared of starting again, have got it in my head tyhat i haven't got any eggs left.
The pains have also returned so just hoping the endo has not flared up with the ivf drugs.

Take care

nicola x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hiya Nicola,

Yes appointment was yesterday went well and can start tx in July depending on my cycle if it is later than 19th July we will be looking at end of August/September instead as they close for 2 weeks. 

If you click on one of my graphics in will take you to a site called Glitter Graphics - you search for what you want click on the picture then copy the html link for forums and paste it in your post. Hope that makes sense  

  to you for your review, really hope it all goes well. Dr Shaker is lovely and will go through everything with you and discuss the plan for your next tx. Let us know how you get on. I have been really up and down since our bfn which is why I have chosen to postpone it until July. Hoping that I am feeling much more positive and ready for it - so my advice to you is go with your 'gut' feeling and don't rush into anything   

See you all soon
Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya Kelly

Think we will be end of august - september starting then.
My cycle can run anything from 26-32 days. 
Have worked out that my 3rd a/f after tx will be around the 15thish of july.

Seems such a big gap to wait cause they shut for 2 wks doesn't it.

Hope everyone else is ok today

The weather is lovely, shame i have to work in it  

Take care

nicola x x


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies 
Thank you sooooo much for making me welcome and taking the time to share your experiences ...... 

DH & I have arranged to have blood tests, std checks and so on at the docs Me Monday him Wednesday we have different docs his takes longer than mine but I should have the results for Friday we are at care the following Tuesday, DH booked in for a semen analysis. 

Sorry to keep asking silly questions..... but here goes how I have a very reliable 28 day cycle , when does the treatment start ? when before a your period starts to prevent it .... I know I know (how stupid is this bloody woman) lol its just so confusing ....... 

Looking forward to keeping you all updated 

Love & stuff 
Mel


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Mel, 

My cycles before I had tx were 28 days and I started down regging on day 21 of my cycle in Feb you will then have a period which should be within 2 weeks of starting d'regging, you will contact Care when your period stars and then they do a scan to check that everything has shut down then tell you when to start stimming. Hope this helps  

Hi Nicola - it does sound like forever away when you are wanting to start tx but am sure it will fly and before you know it you will be d'regging again. I am hoping that AF plays ball so that I can start tx in July, think the most nail biting part of this is going to be hoping that our frosties survive the thaw.


Luv
Kelly
xxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Kelly 

Thank you for explaining for me I feel so stupid having to ask so many questions, I hoping that I can start quite soon was going to wait until September but I may be able to start sooner,...... Maybe June/ July just due AF Tuesday/ Wednesday next week then seeing Care on the 9th June who knows .. They do close in August for 2 weeks so thats a bit of a shame. 

Thanks again for you help 
Love & Stuff 
Mel


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Sorry, its been ages since i've posted  
I have been logging on when i can to read whats happening, but just haven't had chance to post - sorry
(Karen, Katy, Scooby - didn't want you to think i'd forgotten about you all  )

And I can only be quick now - just finished packing & off to my friends house in a bit - fly to Ibiza tomorrow morning at 6am!!   

Anyway, hope you are all enjoying the sunshine. 
Will be back in a week....

Sally
xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi 

Sorry for not posting, will catch up with everyone as soon as.

Sally ~ Have a fab time hun, will definately catch up when you return.

Karen ~ Looking forward to seeing you both tomorrow. Have text you but not heard back so assuming its still on.

Katy ~ How's you and Alex doing 

Leanne ~ Love to you and the twins, will do soft play again in a couple of weeks 

Mel ~ Welcome to the thread  

Lovely weather  it lasts  

x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya peeps

Hope everyone is ok

Sally- have a lovely time hun

Our review went well. Dr S did say that he was disappointed that we didn't get alot of eggs.
We are going to do the short protocol next time. Will be cycling august time. We have to have 2 a/f's after the bleed from our bfn. Just hoping the time flies by

Take care

nicola x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Luv
Kelly
xxxxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Got my FSH results today they are 12 !! feel really let down about that was hoping for below 10 , has anyone been successful with a level this high ? is it worth me trying ?
Im really gutted


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry Mel    Don't even know what mine were/are so can't advise you, just wanted to send you hugs  

Hi everyone, what are you all up to? I am watching BB listening to DH snoring on the other sofa  
Karen


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Karen 

Thanks for the hug greatly appreciated xxx 

After  hatting to a few ladies on here it seems its not so bad, i need to see what my amh is ?? as fsh can fluctuate and I took the test a little early (day one) so fingers crossed xx

BB is so annoying but we cant resist but watch it 

xx


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi ladies

Hope you dont mind me joining your thread ??

A little bit about me, ME 26 DH 28 I was sterilised just over 5 years ago after my third child I had really bad postnatal depression after my second child and also had emergency ceaserean and he was born 6 week early I also heamorged and had to have another operation to stop the bleeding, then a week before his 1st b'day I found out I was pregnant, I was asked once if I wanted to be sterilised and was pretty much pressured by my mother in law as I was only 21 at the time. I regretted it soon as I left hospital with my daughter knowing I couldnot have a baby again was heart breaking, I have an appt on thursday at sheffield care to talk about going on the egg share programe our decision to do egg share had nothing to do with the lower cost tx but mainly because I fee selfish wanting another baby when there are couples who cannot have 1 I have a family already, I want to give another couple a chance at a having a baby.

Is anyone else doing egg share??

Does anyone know the overall cost of egg share treatment as I am a bit confussed on the prices??

Hope to hear from you soon 
Kody xx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Kody 

I too am sterlised and have been for 15 years (a little like you forced by first husband) I am at my fisrt consultation with Care Sheffield on Tuesday 9th June, not sure on the exact costs for egg share bbut i think in the £500-600 mark 

Good luck for Thursday 
Mel


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Mel

Thank you for your reply.... are you doing egg share or just IVF ??
Good luck for tuesday 
Kody xx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Just IVF im too old for egg share I think you have to be under 35 ...... not too sure, keep me updated x


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Mel

Just wondered how your appt went tday?? I have been to see my GP tday for my referal and to book to have some of my tests done, hope everything went well, im so nervous about going thursday !!

Kody xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya peeps

Hope everyone is ok and big   to you all.

Am totally gutted today, got a letter from care with estimated tx dates. 
Start hrt middle of august and then estimated e/c is end of september.

Just seems like forever away and now i just can't stop crying. 
Think we have to wait longer as they shut for 2 weeks.

Sorry for lack of personals, will try and log on later and read back a bit

take care

nicola x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Nicola  -   am sure that the time will fly and you will be starting tx before you know it 

Kody - Welcome to the thread 

Mel - Hows everything going? 

Katy  - How are you and Alex doing?

Leanne - how are you & your gorgeous twins - love the pics of ******** they are such cuties 

Karen - how are you and Thomas? Have you started the uni course yet or is it September?

TQ - hope you and your cute lil twinnies are doing well. Keeping up to date with you on ******** 

Sally - hope Ibiza is fantastic and that you let your hair down loads and had a good chill out 

Scooby  - hope you and Zac are well.

Well AF was due Monday but yet again is not playing ball, am hoping that she hurries up otherwise we will not be able to start tx with July period. Have been getting quite upset lately about the whole tx and IF issue - just been feeling like it will never happen for us and like I am not strong enough to go through it again. 
Work is keeping me busy so I am trying to push it to the back of my mind and keep a positive outlook as much as possible.

It is my mums bday today she is 50, we are going to Bella Italia tonight for a meal and then having a big party and knees up on Friday for her 

Take Care
See you all soon
Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello lovlies,

Been a while so thought I'd pop on and see what you're all up to....

Nicola ~ ahh big hugs sweetheart.  I can remember so well how awful it was having to wait for another cycle when you just wanted to try again straight away. Between my 3rd and 4th cycle we waited a whole year- mostly to save up the pennies. By the end off the year I was all refreshed and ready to go, and we finally got our bfp. Looking back the time went really quickly, I'm sure it will for you too.  Try and keep positive, sending you lots of love and a few   

Kelly  ~ Hello hun, sorry af is playing you up, they never arrive when you want them to do they  sorry to hear you're feeling a bit low. Sending you a big fat hug.  I'm here if you want to chat too.  I know what you mean about feeling upset about the whole IF and TX, before Alex came along it was _all_ I ever thought about, it just took over my life, I just had this determination to keep going,and while it took a long time and many many tears...the result is now tring to pull the mouse cable out of the laptop as I type!! I'm sure you too will have your very own tinker very soon. Keep positive, and have a lovely time at your mums party. Sounds great! xxx

Hi Mel ~ How are you doing? How did your appt go? Have you got any dates for starting yet? Sending you lots of good luck!   

Hi Kody ~ Welcome to the thread! Look forward to chatting with you, there's an egg sharing thread somewhere on here too that might be able to help you work out costs and other questions 

Hi Sally  ~ Great to hear from you. Hope you had a fab holiday and really let your hair down. Hope to see you soon too, its been ages. 

Hi Karen ~ How are you and the gorgeous Thomas doing? Hope you're both well, will have to organise another get together with Scooby when she's back off her holibobs. Yeah have been watching BB too,What do you think of the housemates so far... the usual wannabes and er unique people  They'll start showing their true colours soon I bet! 

Hi Scoobs ~ Hope you and Dave and Zac are enjoying your first family hols together and are having lots of fun in the sun. 

Hi Tiny ~ How are you? Hope you are feeling well. When is your next scan?

Hi Leanne ~ How are you? Hope Jayden and Lola are ok.

Hi T.Q  ~ How are you and your lovely girls?

We're all well here.Can't believe how quickly the time is going... Its my birthday tomorrow, just having friends and family round for cake etc so need to go and square the house up a bit. It always rains on my birthday so no doubt we'll all be inside! 

Hope I havent missed anyone.

Lots of love to you all.

xxxxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies 

A quick update on my consultation yesterday, DH gave a very good sample (he was very pleased with himself)he was quite worried to start with and having read a few posts on here is thinking of donating ...... 

Dr Shaker was lovely and did not sem at all worried about my FSH being 12, I did explain that I had the test on day 1, he said I will be better on the SP and when would I like to start !!!! I was really pleased, my next AF should be here (and is always very reliable) on the 28th June however as Sheffield close for 2 weeks in August I will be cutting it fine to get the cycle in !!!!! if AF comes a little early, i may not have to wait another month ..

He did say that I was to ring when AF started speak to someone who will arrange the necessary, he also said I would start by taking 2 pills per day a white one and a brown one ... does anyone know whats thats for ?

I am very excited but Im also very nervous about the quality of my eggs I may take the FSH again on the right day to see if its any better.


Heres hoping for an early AF !!

ttfn 
Mel


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi ladies

Thank you for welcoming me to your thread.

Mel..... So glad your consultation went well and heres hoping for a early AF for you !! 

I have had some tests dont at my GP's today booked in for some blood tests im not going to be able to start as soon as I had hoped as im not due a AF till next month now so will have to wait till then for my FSH blood test, and then wait for another AF before tx starts  I just wanna get started now !! will see what happens 2moz at my appt.

DH is watching the england game (yawn) !! so thought id bob on and say hi

Hope to get to know you all alot better 

Kody xx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Kody 

Its pants that care close for 2 weeks I wanted to get started too ... never mind have some acupuncture while you wait its supposed to help  

Katyblue - Hi Im fine hope you are well  

Hi Ladybella - Hope you are felling well, Hope your mum has a great birthday !!! let your hairdown on Friday stay positive there are so many positive stories on the board hun, you need to remember PMA !!

Take care ladies 

TTFN 
mel


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya peeps

Katy-     
Hope you have had a lovely day hunny.

Kelly- how are you getting on hun, do you think you'll be cycling before care shut?

Kody- How'd your appt go today hun, will you be able to cycle soon. Is horrible having to wait around isn't it.

Mel- Hope your ok hun

Hope everyone else is ok. Just a flying visit as trying to sort my emails out.    Me and computers don't get on but think i have done it    Have texted people asking them to email me to try it out   

Think a/f is finally coming now, have been getting the stabbing pains all afternoon. Did a test this morning which was bfn as thought but just wanted to rule it out either way. 

Am just going to concentrate on geting super healthy over the summer 

Have also been thinking about acupuncture, have any of you had it and where  

Take care

nicola x x


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Appt went really well today felt at ease straight away. Had an internal scan on my ovaries 9 follies on one 10 on the other they was really pleased with that so I hope its that good when it comes to e/c.
Wont be able to start until sep wit my a/f not due til next month and then the clinic closing in august for 2 wek then we go away for a week but at least I can do some prep work first try and lose bit of weight.

Nicola ~ I too am looking into acupuncture been doing a little bit of research about it on internet, not found out much really.

Hope everyone else is doing ok  
Kody xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi kody- If you don't mind me asking. How come you had follies already?? Thought they grew when you had the ivf drugs.
Does that mean i could have a scan to see how many i have got before i start tx in september


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies

Just a flying one to say hello and say I forgotten you, just hetic at the moment if you are on ******** feel free to add me, keep updating pics of the girls on there

Not read back, but Nicola just saw the tail end of your post about acupuncture, I had it, and would recomend it, if anything it chilled me out.

I had it with matthew binks, and he is great, and is extremley clued up on IF.He is fantastic and would recomend him to anyone. Take a bit of time to get use to him, but once you do, he is great.
http://www.binksacupuncture.co.uk/index.htm
Hope you are all well, and babes are doing well, and those cycling    
Sorry for the lack of personals, struggling this evening as I havce pulled my neck and shoulder muscles, so very uncomfy
Maisie and Lily are doing ok, still up and down with Maisie's brace, Lily has cut her first two bottom teeth, I got a but  over it, glad she had hit a mile stone but a bit  as she is growing up too fast.

Love to all.
back soon
xxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya  TQ (leanne   ) 
Hope you are feeling better soon hun.
Glad the girls are doing ok. Hope maisie soon settles with her brace bless her, must be hard for all of you at times   

Did you use him with your successful cycle.
In what way did you have to get used to him
How often did you go to him

Take care 

nicola x x


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Nicola

I dont know why she scanned me today im doing egg share so maybe she was checking how many I produce to see how im going to be on the drugs I should of asked really !! 

Kody xx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi there

Yep I only had once cycle of ICSI we were extremly lucky, i went he told me too, works round your AF cycle and your treatment, I went more or less once a week intially, it was either £25-30 per session, but he is fab.  On our first appt we clashed a little, but I went back and it was so much better, and we got to really know each other, its great because you can tell him anything, so therapeutic on all basis, its all part of his approach and treatment.  I would recomend him in a heart beat, makes you feel very at ease, first appt is a bit full on, and could easily put you off, but work through it, he is great, really can't sing his praises enough, I even emailed him pics of the girls after they were born and thanked him helping us achieve our dream.

Maisie is having more good days than bad, today was a bad day bless her.
If want to ask anymore Q's go ahead.

Am not leanne chuck,    we both have twins, but I am Hannah   
xxxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Kody- I know you already have your eggs so  maybe you already have your follies and the drugs just help them to get nice and big and juicy    

The whole ivf thing still leaves me boggled    

TQ-    am sooo sorry hun. I remember you now   
I might give him a ring and go and see him.
I am not starting till september so how long before tx do you think i should leave it before i go


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hey chuck don't worry  

Start seeing him now if you can, the sooner the better, on his website he recommends at least 3 months before, he will offer you dietary advice aswell to get your body in the best possible condition for treatment. we bought the zita west book on his recommendation, you are more than welcome to borrow it hun.
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

I have borrow the ferttility and conception one form the libary. Which one does he reccommend??
Did you do all the zita west vits too?


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

It was the Zita west's guide to getting pregnant, there is a chapter in it about IVF, and gives you guide of what to do post ET, visualing your embroyo's, breathing exercises etc.I found it helpful.
Nope did'nt do the vits, I just took the normal sanatogen pronatal vits. And altered my diet.xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

would like to borrow it then hun if thats ok.
you wanna pm me details or i can pm mine if you prefer x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

I have PM'd you chuck.
xxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

PM'd you again chuck.
xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi all
Sorry this will be very brief but we seem to have been so busy/tired!! Last weekend we were visiting family and we are again this weekend!! I will catch up personally soon. 

Katy - Happy Birthday!!

Nicola - I know it seems ages away and we felt exactly the same - I hated waiting as it all felt like wasting time - but time does fly and it will soon come round and getting fit and having the odd glass of Rose or similar sounds a great idea. I think I would have tried acupuncture had we needed another attempt even though the thought of the needles freaks me out  

Kody - those numbers sound good - good luck. 

Mel - if your DH did decide to donate that would be such a generous thing to do, I appreciate it is a big decision and not something to rush into but without people like him my DP and I would never be able to have a baby - we are very grateful that our donor made that decision and went ahead. 

Things are going well here - we had our private nuchal yesterday and it was combined with bloods - our risk of Downs is 1 in 5400 so we are really pleased and relieved - we are starting to enjoy it more now and it was great to see little one, though Leeds were almost too efficient for us. The scan was over so quickly we just didn't have time to enjoy seeing him/her, luckily we have our NHS 12 week on Monday so looking forward to that and hopefully we can really enjoy it. S/he is 6.7cm from crown to rump  and we saw 2 little legs and arms and it moved around quite a lot (still trying to decide what to call it) - it is amazing. I have a definite bump now and am in maternity clothes already. I love it though. I told more people at work today and it was great - they are so pleased, I am telling them we had treatment as I want them to know that for one hell of a lot of us just having sex will never lead to a baby for us. 

To those of you still waiting for those 2 seemingly elusive lines I can honestly say, and people on here will back me up I never thought it would happen - we have taken 7 txs to get here but we have and Care got us here. We were considering our next steps and were not at all sure what to do but then we got those 2 brilliant lines - I have never been so happy to see 2 lines in my life - it is a brill feeling and I am sure you will get there. We still can't really believe it and until little one comes out there are still huge worries but we are trying to relax now and enjoy the feelings. 

Hi Kelly, Karen, Sally, Scooby, TQ, Katy, Leanne and anyone I have missed. 
Will catch up more soon but school is so busy and when I get home I am tired and our house is a bit of a mess!

Next weekend will hopefully be just at home with the 3 of us!!! 

Love to all
Tiny xxxxxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Tiny-   
So happy everything is going ok. Cannot believe how quick time flies and that you are 12 wks already nearly.
Take it steady hun, you still need to chill sometimes.
Nice to hear from you x x


----------



## nuunuufrufru (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Just wondering if any of you can recommend someone good to go to for acupcture or reflexology in the Sheffield area to help with a successful egg transfer.

Good luck with your treatments

Nuunuufrufru xxxxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Really brief post to let you know AF finally arrived, have got to ring care to check if we can do FET next month as not sure when they close? know its sometime in August. My main aim for this round of tx is just to chill out and take everything in my stride, easier said than done  

Had a little cry this morning - as my neighbour is pregnant with her 3rd child and just had 12 week scan, she showed it us and said 'now I know everythings alright I can get ****** tonight' - I though she was joking but when we got in from party last night she was sat outside her house absolutely hammered. Cannot believe  how unfair it all is  

Sorry for lack of personals will be back soon to do them 

Take Care
Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is doing well

Kelly~ I know what you mean with things not being fair, how easy others get pregnant and abuse the fact and take it for granted, there is a young lass who lives near me has 3 kids by 2 diff dads shes on her own she found out she was preg by yet another bloke and had an abortion then just month later got preg again by yet another bloke and is going to put it up for adoption when its born !! I just cant believe some people at all, I already have kids ant cant imagine what its like never to know that feeling that is the reason for me doing egg share I want too help other ladies dreams come true and I have also decided what ever happens if I get my BFP or not im going to donate my eggs without any treatment after my tratment. So glad AF has come and I hope you get your BFP really soon !! 

Tiny~ You have given me some positivity and belief that this could happen for me and the BFP does happen just hope it does and for everyone else who has upcoming et, heres some positive energy for us all   

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend with the sun shinning !! 

I have never wanted AF too come so much but im not due til july now so the wait is frustraiting. My daughter has a friend sleeping tonight so girlie giggles all night for me 

Love to you all
Kody xx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Tiny 

DH is really set on it now thanks to your posting ), If he can help someone he will he is such a love xxx so thank you for that xx

Kelly, I am having the same problem, AF is due 28 June !! Care close for 2 weeks mid August (well I think thats what they said) so its a bit touch and go if I can get a cycle in without rushing. 

Fingers crossed the Witch may come early !! but we all know she never does when we wnat her too !

Chin up !! 

TTFN 
Mel


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies

Apologies as I have not read back. Just a flying visit, to say I am off up to my parents for a week, finally decided to go, we were umming, and arring, as they have 23 cases of swine flu about 7 miles away from parents, they are the kids from a private school so its been shut, and its only mild apprently, and were just not going to head in that direction, and keep them well away from crowds, plenty of country side to go at, also not taking my beloved boy this time   as the wild rabbits around my parents have mixi so not taking the risk, and he is booked in at the bunny retreat for holidays in august, took the vets advice, so a friend is watching him for us next weekend.

I hope you all have a lovely week, big   to you all and a big dose of  
Will get back up to date when I am back. 
Got a mountain of ironing to do and back, ready for the off tomorrow.
Lots of love to you all.
xxxxxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Kody & Mel -  for your kind words. Hoping that AF plays ball for you both and arrives on time so you get to do tx in July 

TQ - Scary about the swine flu but at least its mild and you can keep the little ones away from crowds etc. The country air will do you all good am sure. Have a good time and see you when you get back.

Tiny - am so glad that everything is going okay, would love to see a scan pic if you can upload one when you go for 12 wk one 

 to everyone else and sorry for lack of personals but my eyes are streaming from hayfever am suffering really bad this weekend and nothing seems to shift it. Off to clean the house with my blurred vision 

Chat soon 
Luv
Kelly 
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya peeps

Kelly- the pollen seems very high doesn't it. I have given in today and took a hayfever tablet. Don't wanna take them if i can help it. Hope you get some relief soon hun.

Nuunuufruufruu- There is a lady who does acupunture at care, and also near there. Sure if you rang them they would give you her number.

TQ- Hope you have a lovely time. Thankyou again for the book  


Kody, Mel, Tiny, Karen, Katy, Scooby, Molly, Leanne and anyone i have missed- hope you are all ok

Well, had a bit of a do on my painkillers on friday. I have took one of them in the past and it didn't give any pain relief. I was at work and quite busy so i took 2. Within about 20 mins a had the shakes, feeling sick and dizzy. Was so scared. Am just worried now that if a/f comes i won't be able to take my painkillers. I can't risk that happening again.

Am off now to have a cold shower   Its so hot hear

Take care

nicola x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello 
Just popping on to say hi but can't stop as loads to do.  I did start to write a long post the other night and then comp crashed and lost it all, was really peeved and didn't get writing it all again  

Anyway we are off on our jollies in the early hours of tomorrow to Kefalonia for a week so will do some personals after I get back on 23rd.  

Hope you are all ok 
Lots of love
Karen
xxx


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Karen ~ hope you have a fantastic holiday

Kelly ~ hope your hayfever  has slowed up a bit for you

Mel-Tiny-Scooby-Katy-Leanne-Molly-Nicola-Tq ~ (sorry if I have missed any1) ~ Hope ev1 is ok ?? whats ev1 been upto ?

There been alot of thunder here today my little dog hates it jumps on my knee and hides her face under my hand awww so cute lol, Just thought i'd pop on and say hello

Take Care Love 
Kody xxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All,

Hayfever is getting better, thankfully. Weather was horrid yesterday, rain poured it down and we had thunder & lightening.

Good new is that it looks like we can start fet with July period. Am looking forward to getting on with it but v.v.v.v scared about getting another bfn think it may send me totally crazy url=http://www.glitter-graphics.com]







[/url]
not that anyone would notice the difference 

Hope you all well
Chat soon 
Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Arghhh - just lost a post!!

Will come back on later! That makes you so mad doesn't it!! 

Hope you are all well and will try and pop back on a bit later. 
Tiny xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home............................. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=197754.new#new


----------

